# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Adem Demaçi

## lum lumi

Adem Demaci , përsonalitet karizmatik në politikën shqiptare; Mandela i Europës; tërë jetën ia kushtoi cështjes së të drejtave nacionale të shqiptarëve që kishin mbetë padrejtësisht nën sundimin e eger në ish-Jugosllavi;  fitues i cmimit "Saharov"; përfaqësues politik i UCK-së; autorë i romanit "Gjarprinjtë e gjakut"; ndër protoganistët kryesorë të zhvillimeve politike në Kosovë , sidomos në dekadën e fundit.

Kjo, pra ishte një përmbledhje  me pak fjalë për të, me shpresë se do më plotësojnë diskutuesit tjerë në FORUM.

----------


## Llapi

Eksperimenti politik ndërkombëtar me kosovën - Shkruan Adem Demaçi - Gazeta Shqiptare   
Nga Besiana info Më 3.Jun.2004 14:04 

Sot, kosova është vendi ku po bëhen eksperimente të palejueshme dhe ku po "vriten" parimet themelore të demokracisë e humanizmit nga ata që nuk do të duhej ta bënin një gjë të tillë. Mjaft më! 

Eksperimenti politik ndërkombëtar me kosovën 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Shkruan Adem Demaçi

Analiza të ftohta mbi tema të nxehta


Çështja e Kosovës, pikërisht në këto kohëra të vështira, meriton një analizë paksa më të zgjeruar e më të thelluar. Sepse procesi i marrjes me Kosovën, të shumë faktorëve të afërt e të largët, ka histori të gjatë dhe ka filluar para gati një shekulli. Ky proces, që merret me përcaktimin e fatit politik të Kosovës, po vazhdon pa u ndalur. Në këtë proces të gjatë e të mundimshëm shqiptarët u munduan që të mbroheshin nga pushtimet, asimilimet dhe çfarosja, ndërsa, në anën tjetër, regjimet serbe bënë çmos për të pushtuar dhe për të serbizuar Kosovën duke mos ngurruar edhe nga eliminimi fizik i shqiptarëve nga Kosova me të gjitha mjetet e mundshme. Pas Marrëveshjes së padukshme të Rambujesë, Marrëveshja Ushtarake-teknike e Kumanovës midis Forcave të NATO-s dhe Forcave Ushtarake të (Jugosllavisë) Serbisë, ku UÇK-ja nuk u ftua të nënshkruante për ata që kishin sy e donin të shihnin, ishte hapi i parë i dukshëm drejt imponimit të statusit autonom politik për Kosovën nën Serbi. Hapi i dytë i dukshëm i imponimit të statusit autonom politik për Kosovën nën Serbi, ishte Rezoluta 1244 e KS të OKB-së. Aty është shumë qartë e shkruar se Kosova njihet si territor nën sovranitetin e integritetin e Jugosllavisë (Serbisë), sikundër që ishte e është e shkruar në Marrëveshjen e Rambujesë.


Hapi i tretë i dukshëm i imponimit të statusit autonom politik për Kosovën nën Serbi, ashtu si shkruante edhe në Marrëveshjen e Rambuje-Parisit dhe në Rezolutën 1244 të Këshillit të Sigurimit ishte demobilizimi i UÇK-së dhe shndërrimi i saj në organizatë civile nën emrin Trupat Mbrojtëse të Kosovës. 
Hapi i katërt i dukshëm, në përcaktimin e statusit autonom politik për Kosovën nën Serbi, ishte ndërtimi, funksionet dhe autorizimet fort të kufizuara të Shërbimit Policor të Kosovës. Me autorizimet jo krejt të plota as në trafik, ky shërbim mbeti shumë larg asaj çka i duhej dhe që i duhet Kosovës me një mijë probleme në fushën e sigurisë qytetare. Ky shërbim ka numër mjaft të madh kuadrash, por po tregon efikasitet fort të vogël. Sepse kësaj policie nuk i lejohet, sepse nuk i besohet, që të krijojë rrjet të gjerë e të fortë informimi nga qytetarët. Dhe, pa këtë, ky shërbim mbetet forcë vetëm në sipërfaqe të shoqërisë dhe pa informata të thella, të shpejta e të sakta, falë të cilave do të parandalonte e do të zbulonte bartësit e të gjitha llojeve të krimeve që kanë vërshuar Kosovën. Këtij shërbimi nuk i njihen kompetencat esenciale të vendimmarrjes dhe të komandimit të pavarur.

Hapi i pestë i dukshëm, në imponimin e statusit autonom politik për Kosovën nën Serbi, është Shërbimi gjyqësor i Kosovës. Me dhjetëra mijëra lëndë gjyqësore që kanë marrë formën e përfunduar juridike kanë mbetur të paekzekutuara. Sepse shërbimi ekzekutues i gjyqësisë kosovare ka mbetur i pakonsoliduar. Në gjyqe dominojnë dhe fjalën e fundit e kanë kuadrot e sjellura nga jashtë dhe mjafton të shfletohen disa botime të dala nga institucioni i Ombudspersonit që të shihet se çfarë ka ndodhur e çfarë po ndodhë me gjyqësinë kosovare. Dhe, kur të dihet se gjyqtarët dhe prokurorët e jashtëm janë mbi ligjet e Kosovës, atëherë s'ka çfarë të thuhet më shumë për këtë shërbim tejet të rëndësishëm.

Hapi i gjashtë i dukshëm, në imponimin e statusit autonom politik për Kosovën nën Serbi, janë edhe marrëdhëniet e pamundshme diplomatike të Kosovës me botën.
Ka përpjekje që kjo të kamuflohet me disa premtime e propozime, por të gjitha ato nuk janë ato çfarë i duhen Kosovës. Kosovarët nuk kanë leje as të informojnë zyrtarisht botën për të vërtetën e Kosovës, as të marrin pjesë në takimet ku bëhet fjalë për Kosovën, as të mbrohen nga shpifjet dhe manipulimet e shërbimit diplomatik serb. Sepse, Kosova, sipas Marrëveshjes së Rambuje-Parisit dhe Rezolutës 1244 nuk është shtet, as nuk guxon të bëhet shtet.

Hapi i shtatë i dukshëm, i imponimit të statusit autonom politik për Kosovës nën Serbi, është mosekzistimi i kufijve shtetëror midis Kosovës dhe Unionit Serbi-Mali i Zi. Ekonomia e Kosovës është fare e pambrojtur nga depërtimi i të gjitha llojeve të mallrave të paçertifikuara e të pakontrolluara nga Serbia dhe nga të katër anët e botës. Në këtë mënyrë edhe destimulohet prodhimtaria e vendit deri në përmasa të tejme.

Hapi i tetë i dukshëm, i imponimit të statusit autonom politik për Kosovën nën Serbi, ishte dhe është e drejta e partive të Serbisë që të mund të organizojnë e zhvillojnë zgjedhjet e tyre edhe në territorin e Kosovës. Kjo, besoj se është aq e tejdukshme, aq e prekshme, aq therrëse saqë s'ka nevojë për ndonjë koment. Hapi i nëntë i dukshëm janë të drejtat e shumta të rezervuara për të dërguarin special të OKB-së. Ai ka të drejtë vetoje për çdo vendim që mund të merret nga vendorët e që ai e konsideron në kundërshtim me Rezolutën 1244. Ai ka të drejtë të shpërndajë edhe Kuvendin e Kosovës nëse nuk i bindet. Ja, vetëm para disa ditësh, u bë e ditur se Këshilli i Sigurimit, me kërkesën e të dërguarit special të për Kosovën, ka vendosur që në Kosovë të votohet sipas listave të mbyllura. Edhe kjo, besoj nuk ka nevojë për ndonjë koment të gjatë. Në Kosovë ndërtohet demokracia me metodën më jodemokratike të votimit. Me lista të mbyllura, për në Kuvendin në "saksi" të Kosovës, (shpër)blehen e favorizohen liderët e dëgjueshëm të partive, kurse këta të fundit (shpër)blejnë e favorizojnë ithtarët e vet të dëgjueshëm duke u ndarë poste e kolltuqe. Hapi i dhjetë i dukshëm, i imponimit të statusit autonom politik për Kosovën nën Serbi, ishte dhe është pengesa që Kosova të ketë kodin e vet të telefonisë fikse dhe të jetë pronare e vërtetë e hapësirës telefonike edhe për telefonat celularë. Dihet nga të gjithë që, edhe sot e kësaj dite, telefonia fikse e Kosovës është e lidhur me botën vetëm përmes kodit të ish-Jugosllavisë të cilin e ka trashëguar Serbia. Kjo po ndodhë edhe me kodin bankar-financiar të Kosovës i cili detyrimisht po lidhet me kodin financiar të Serbisë. Gjithashtu, targat e automjeteve me regjistrim të Serbisë dhe të Malit të Zi kanë qasje të lirë në territorin e Kosovës, ndërsa automjetet me targat kosovare nuk lejohet që të kalojnë në territorin e Serbisë. Hapi i njëmbëdhjetë i dukshëm, i imponimit të statusit autonom politik për Kosovën nën Serbi, ishte dhe është Korniza e Përkohshme Kushtetuese e Kosovës me të cilën u formuluan juridikisht të gjitha padrejtësitë që u ushtruan dhe që po ushtrohen mbi Kosovën dhe kosovarët.
Hapi i dymbëdhjetë i dukshëm ishte dhe është ngritja e një mekanizmi të quajtur Agjensia Kosovare e Mirëbesimit e cila ka të gjitha të drejtat për privatizim dhe që disponon me të gjitha pasuritë shoqërore e shtetërore të Kosovës në mënyrë kriminale. Dhe pas të gjitha këtyre argumenteve të lodhshme që u numëruan, është fare lehtë të kuptohet se çfarë, në të vërtetë, ishte strategjia e roli i administrimit të UNMIK-ut mbi Kosovën. Të gjitha këto rrethana, që u numëruan dhe që nuk u numëruan më lart, janë trajtim i Kosovës dhe kosovarëve në frymën e adaptimit dhe, hap pas hapi e dalngadalë, të pajtimit të tyre me statusin autonom nën Serbi. Pra, strategjia e UNMIK-ut ishte dhe është që Kosova e kosovarët të vihen para aktit të kryer të autonomisë nën Serbinë. Dhe, prandaj, para se Kosova të pavarësohet, standardet, të quajtura parime të mrekullueshme dhe thellësisht humane, nuk mund të implementohen. Nuk mund të implementohen sepse nuk janë krijuar parakushtet reale, konkrete, objektive për implementimin e tyre. Dhe fajin për këtë nuk e kanë as qytetarët e Kosovës, as shqiptarët si shumicë dërmuese, por fajin e kanë ata që sajojnë projekte që janë në kundërshtim me ligjet e jetës; fajin e kanë UNMIK-u, KFOR-i, Kushneri, Hakerupi, Shtajneri e deri dje Holkeri që u munduan të implementonin detyra duke pasur në duar vetëm instrumentet e dhunës e të trysnisë dhe duke mos përfillur vullnetin politik të shumicës dërrmuese të qytetarëve të Kosovës. Fajin e kanë liderët e gjorë, jokurrizor e formalë të Kosovës që marrin përsipër realizimin ose implementimin e standardeve që synojnë krijimin e një shoqërie ligjore pa i pasur ligjet në duart e veta; që marrin përsipër implementimin e standardeve pa pasur në duart e tyre mekanizmin që i rregullon ato. Ato që u thanë më lart ishin vetëm krijimi i rrethanave të jashtme politike e ndërkombëtare për rikthimin e Kosovës nën shtetin e Serbisë. Mirëpo, për të arritur këtë qëllim, duhet të ndryshohen edhe rrethanat e brendshme. Dhe projekti për të ndryshuar rrethanat e brendshme kosovare është PISK-u, përkatësisht, Plani për Implementimin e Standardeve për Kosovën para se të shqyrtohet statusi politik i Kosovës.

Përse PISK-u para se të hapet shqyrtimi i statusit politik të Kosovës? Sepse statusi politik i Kosovës është përcaktuar me kohë, me Marrëveshjen e Rambuje-Parisit midis katër shqiptarëve të Kosovës dhe ndërkombëtarëve(pa Rusinë). Sepse, Statusi politik i Kosovës është përcaktuar me Rezolutën 1244 të KSOKB-së. Prandaj edhe u shpik standardet para statusit. Sepse, në rrethanat e krijuara në Kosovë, kur i tërë pushteti, realisht e faktikisht është në duart e ndërkombëtarëve, kur kosovarët faktikisht e realisht kanë vetëm pushtet formal, standardet e mrekullueshme evropiane nuk mund të implementohen në Kosovë. Sepse, nuk ka kush t'i implementojë. Sepse, shqiptarët si shumicë dërmuese, me masat që janë marrë, janë të penguar për ta bërë një gjë të tillë dhe pa shqiptarët nuk kanë si të implementohen standardet. 

Ja,pika e parë e standardeve:
"Institucionet publike duhet të jenë përfaqësuese e demokratike". Fare mirë, por si do të jenë institucionet demokratike e përfaqësuese kur ato nuk zgjedhen me lista të hapura, por me lista të mbyllura?

Pastaj, pika tjetër:
"Sundimi i ligjit është efikas dhe respektohet nga të gjithë". Ligji është dhe mund të jetë efikas vetëm kur respektohet nga të gjithë. Por, ai, ligji, do të respektohet nga të gjithë nëse ai shpreh vullnetin e të gjithëve dhe nxirret sipas vullnetit e dëshirës së të gjithëve. Dhe, të gjithë e dinë se si nxiren ligjet e Kosovës. 

Pika e tretë e standardeve:
"Të zhvendosurit të kenë të drejtë të kthehen nëse duan pa u penguar, kërcënuar e frikësuar". Më mirë s'ka si të jetë! Por, kush po e shkel këtë të drejtë të shenjtë e humane të të zhvendosurve që të kthehen në shtëpitë, në banesat dhe tokat e veta? Tash pesë vjet, dy mijë e sa familje shqiptare e boshnjake të dëbuara nga Mitrovica e veriut nuk lejohen që të kthehen në banesat, në shtëpitë dhe në trojet e veta! Kush i dëboi dhe kush nuk i lejon që ata të kthehen, përveçse bandave serbe.

Pika e katërt:
"Të gjithë individët, pavarësisht nga përkatësia etnike, të mund të udhëtojnë e të punojnë të sigurt dhe të mund të përdorin gjuhët e tyre gjithkund dhe në secilin institucion të Kosovës". Më mirë s'ka si të formulohet edhe kjo e drejtë elementare njerëzore, kombëtare e etnike. A mund të shkonin shqiptarët, boshnjakët e turqit lirisht në Mirovicën e veriut? Jo. Po a mund të lëviznin serbët nga Mitrovica e veriut në Mitrovicën e jugut? Po. A lëviznin serbët lirisht nëpër qytetet tjera të Kosovës? Po, lëviznin edhe në Prishtinë edhe në Fushë Kosovë edhe në Obiliq edhe në Prizren edhe në Gjilan edhe në Viti edhe në Kamenicë e le të mos flasim për Shtërpce, Graçanicë e Çagllavicë. Këtë balancë e prish vetëm regjimi serb me trabantët e vet.

Pika e pestë kërkon: 
"Një kornizë për një ekonomi funksionale tregu". Dhe, ç'bëri UNMIK-u për këto pesë vjet që të krijohet kjo "kornizë e kërkuar ekonomike"? Fare pak. Aq pak sa që edhe pas pesë vjetësh Kosova nuk mund të furnizohet me energji stabile e të mjaftueshme elektrike nga burimet e vendit. Po çfarë do të ndodhë me synimin e zhvillimit të domosdoshëm të mëtutjeshëm ekonomik të Kosovës pa energji të mjaftueshme e pa ujë të mjaftueshëm? Por, qëllimi i strategëve të rikthimit të Kosovës nën pushtetin e Serbisë pikërisht edhe është që Kosovën ta bëjnë sa më të varur nga importet nga Serbia. Ja, para pak ditësh u publikua raporti zyrtar i Bankës Botërore, i një institucioni autoritativ e neutral, nën titullin "Memorandumi ekonomik mbi Kosovën" në të cilin sillen të dhëna tmerruese. 52% e kosovarëve jetojnë në kufijt e varfërisë; 15% prej tyre posedojnë më pak se një euro në ditë, që konsiderohet tejkalim i varfërisë ektreme; rreth 37% e popullatës së Kosovës jetojnë me 1,42 euro në ditë që konsiderohet si varfëri klasike. Kurse bilanci i pagesave të Kosovës ka rezultuar si katastrofik: vetëm 4% e importit të Kosovës është mbuluar me eksport, që nënkuptohet se Kosova kishte bilanc negativ tregtar me botën në shkallë prej 96%! Nuk besoj se mund të gjindet edhe një shembull i kësaj natyre në hapësirën evroaziatike.
Sipas disa informatave, që nuk kanë përse të jenë të trilluara, 80 për qind të mallrave kryesore që shpenzohen në Kosovë kanë prejardhjen nga Serbia dhe shumica prej tyre kalojnë rrugëve sekondare e terciare dhe nuk certifikohen e nuk kontrollohen fare. Ndërsa vetë Kosova, memzi arrinë që nevojat e veta ushqimore, nga burime vendore, t'i plotësojë vetëm me 15%. Dhe, s'ka si të jetë ndryshe derisa më shumë se gjysma e sipërfaqeve të tokave bujqësore, arave e kullosave, ngelen ende të pa shfrytëzuara. Argumenti më i pikëllueshëm është se UNMIK-u me "katër shtyllat" e veta të famshme, për pesë vjet sundimi në Kosovë, lejoi që papunësia në Kosovë të arrijë shkallë rekorde në hapësirat evroaziatke duke kaluar shifrën prej 60 për qind të të papunëve ndër ata që janë të aftë për punë. UNMIK-u është ai që po e bën të mundur që privatizimi, në një Kosovë me një ekonomi në fund të pusit, të zvarritet deri në kufijt e sabotimit. UNMIK-u, bashkë me Beogradin, po i bën të mundura "lojrat" e AKM-së me fatin e ekonomisë kosovare. Pra, ajo kornizë e dëshiruar ekonomike, për një zhvillim të mbarë e të shpejtë të ekonomisë kosovare, nuk mund të ndërtohet duke u hapur rrugën hileve të shtetit serb në kurriz të Kosovës. Dhe, këtë rrugë mund ta mbyllin vetëm ata që e kanë hapur. Pika e gjashtë merret me porosi: 
"Për TMK-në, rekomandohen vetëm detyra rreptësisht civile". Kjo edhe po ndodhë. Por, siç po duket , TMK-ja, as si organizatë me veprime civile, nuk do të lihet rehat. Po hartohen e po thuren "plane tërheqëse" që ajo të çthuret e në fund të zhbëhet. Sepse, strategët e rikthimit të Kosovës nën sundimin e Serbisë, po kanë frikë nga e kaluara kryengritëse e një numri të anëtarëve të TMK-së.

Le ta shqyrtojmë standardin e shtatë që bën fjalë për: 
"Dialogun midis Prishtinës dhe Beogradit si rrugë e domosdoshme për zgjidhjen paraprake të të gjitha çështjeve kontestuese të ndërsjella, para se të shqyrtohet çështja e statusit politik të Kosovës". Në dokumentet e Rambuje-Parisit dhe në Rezolutën 1244, nuk është harruar që të përmendet klauzola nga Marrëveshja e Helsinkit të vitit 1975 lidhur me ndryshimin e kufijve midis shteteve evropiane vetëm me marrëveshje të ndërsjellëta paqësore. Strategët e rikthimit të Kosovës nën sundimin serb, një herë për një herë, po insistojnë vetëm në dialogun e çështjeve "periferike-teknike" midis Prishtinës e Beogradit, por kjo është vetëm një "paralojë sa për t'u nxehur e joshur lojtarët"! Domosdoshmëria e standardit të dialogut Prishtinë-Beograd ka vetëm këtë kuptim thelbësor: t'ia bëjë të ditur Prishtinës se zgjidhja e statusit politik të Kosovës mund të bëhet vetëm me kompromis midis këtyre dy palëve. Dhe, zgjidhja kompromise me Serbinë do të thotë se çdo marrëveshje është e mundur, por vetëm pavarësi për Kosovën nuk ka dhe nuk mund të ketë. Operacioni fort i vështirë në këtë drejtim për t'i bindur kosovarët që të pajtohen me fatin e rikolonizimit të Kosovës nga Serbia ka filluar me masat e shumta që janë marrë deri tash e të cilat janë numëruar në pjesën e parë të kësaj analize. Tashmë, si e si, po kërkohet mundësia për të bërë edhe disa ndërhyrje "kirurgjikale", substanciale në zemër të truallit të Kosovës. Dhe formula ka qenë e gatshme që moti, vetëm pritej që të piqeshin kushtet e rrethanat. Në emër të decentralizimit ose të qeverisjes lokale, regjimi serb doli me projektin për kantonizimin e Kosovës. Meqë termi kantonizim ishte fort transparent dhe zbulonte qëllimin përfundimtar të regjimit të Beogradit për të rrëmbyer copa tjera të tokës kosovare, strategët e taktikantët e politikës serbomadhe u dhanë pas trillimit të termave tjera më të "buta" në vend të "kantonizimit". Mirëpo, edhe këto "fleksibilitete" hasën në njëfarë rezistence te disa liderë formalë të Kosovës. UNMIK-u duke parë se regjimi serb, nga ngutja, po zbulonte në mënyrë shumë të vrazhdë qëllimet përfundimtare të "boshnjakizimit" të territorit të Kosovës, doli me qëndrimin kundër kantonizimit. Pas shpërthimit të provokuar të marsit i cili ishte organizuar e kalkuluar fort mirë nga Beogradi, çetnikët në skenën politike të Serbisë dolën me tezën e përtypur me vjet se bashkëjetesë midis shqiptarëve e serbëve në Kosovë nuk ka dhe nuk mund të ketë! Sepse pakica serbe qenka e rrezikuar nga shumica shqiptare, për vdekje! Prandaj duhet marrë masa urgjente që Kosova përsëri të coptohet dhe Kosovës t'i rrëmbehen edhe territore tjera sikurse që iu rrëmbyen Kosova veriore bashkë me Mitrovicën veriore. Dhe, projekti i gatuar prej vitesh, u nxor në shesh dhe u miratua si dokument zyrtar. Ky dokument parasheh krijimin e Bashkësisë Serbe të Kosovës(e Metohisë) të sajuar nga pesë kantone, ose rajone, ose treva, s'ka rëndësi si do të thirren, por thelbi qëndron aty që në midis të Kosovës edhe ashtu të vogël, të krijohet edhe një mini shtet serb! Tash po kuptohet qëllimi i krijimit dhe i lejimit prej kohësh të krijimit të enklavave serbe gjithandej Kosovës. Synimi u shfaq haptazi: "Republika Autonome e Kosovës", nga jashtë, të jetë e rrethuar nga shteti i madh serb, kurse nga brenda të jetë i kontrolluar, i frenuar dhe i provokuar, non-stop, nga mini-shteti "Bashkësia Serbe e Kosovë-Metohisë". Me fjalë më të thjeshta, synimi është që të krijohet një "Kosovë-ferr" për shumicën shqiptare e cila, për shkak të rrethanave të padurueshme që do të krijoheshin, dalngadalë, por "me dashje dhe pa dhunë" do të shpërngulej nga trojet e veta dhe do të merrte botën në sy. Dmth. atë që nuk e arriti dot Millosheviçi me dhunën më të egër, do ta arrijë Koshtunica. Ky është synimi i regjimit të Beogradit dhe, tash për tash, gjërat janë duke u zhvilluar sipas projektit që si mbështetje ka: Marrëveshjen e Rambuje-Parisit, Marrëveshjen ushtarake-teknike të Kumanovës, Rezolutën 1244 të KS, Kornizën Kushtetuese për Vetqeverisjen Kalimtare të Kosovës dhe krejt në fund, PISK-un, përkatësisht Planin e Implementimit të Standardeve për Kosovën. Mirëpo, në krejt këtë projekt eksperimental ndërkombëtar me Kosovën, Malin e Zi dhe Serbinë, ka një defekt të madh dhe thelbësor dhe kjo është përqasja burokratike, tekniciste, voluntariste që kanë për bazë kompromise të ndyra ndërkombëtare ndaj çështjes së pavarësisë së Kosovës e të Malit të Zi dhe të çështjes së demokratizimit të Serbisë. Për ta "blerë" Serbinë, flijohen interesat e Kosovës e të Malit të Zi. Mirëpo, duke flijuar interesat e Kosovës e të Malit të Zi, "vriten" parimet themelore të demokracisë e humanizmit evropian e botëror, "vritet" demokratizimi i Serbisë dhe, duke "vrarë" demokratizimin e Serbisë, "vritet" paqja në rajon dhe përgatiten gjakderdhje të reja edhe më të tmerrshme se deri tash në një regjion edhe më të gjerë të Ballkanit perëndimor.

Por, ç'është e verteta, këto vrasje të parimeve themelore demokratike e humaniste, shtetet më të fuqishme të Evropës si Britania e Madhe, Franca, Rusia, Holanda, Belgjika e Portugalia i kishin bërë ç'prej kohësh edhe para Luftës së parë e Luftës së Dytë Botërore. Këto shtete kishin pushtuar e ndarë kontinentet e Azisë e të Afrikës. Këto shtete kishin monopolizuar lëndët e para të lira, kishin monopolizuar tregjet dhe kishin vënë nën kontroll fuqinë e lirë punëtore. Në këtë mënyrë, këto shtete kishin "pjellur" fashizmin italian, nacizmin gjerman dhe militarizmin japonez. Dhe, dihet fort mirë se sa shtrenjtë u paguan, nga të gjithë, "vrasjet" e parimeve themelore të demokracisë e të humanizmit evropian e botëror). Mirëpo, shtrohet pyetja e paevitueshme: Si është e mundur që edhe sot, pas gjithë këtyre përvojave të hidhura që ka përjetuar njerëzimi, të vazhdohet me "vrasjen" e parimeve themelore të demokracisë e humanizmit? Si ishte e mundur që pikërisht Fuqitë e Mëdha të Evropës së sotme bashkë me Amerikën t'i bënin lëshime aq të mëdha një regjimi kriminal e mafioz siç ishte ai i Millosheviçit? Si është e mundur që, pas gjithë atyre mizorive e tragjedive që pësoi populli i Kosovës, që këtij populli t'i imponohet robëria e re nën të njëjtin shtet? Nën të njëjtin shtet që organizoi masakrën e padëgjuar të të burgosurve të pafajshëm në kazamatin e Dubravës, masakrën e Reçakut, masakrën e Izbicës, masakrën e Krushës së Vogël, masakrën e Gjakovës, masakrën e Rahovecit, masakrat e Mitrovicës, masakrat e Tususit, masakrat gjithandej Drenicës. Si është e mundur që t'i imponohet një populli që edhe një herë të provojë "fatin" nën një shtet që bëri krim mbi krimet duke u munduar të fshehte krimet e veta, duke bartur me mija kufoma nga Kosova dhe duke i flakur në varreza masive gjithandej Serbisë? 
E gjithë historia e deritashme argumenton se burimi thelbësor i të gjitha të këqiave ndërnjerëzore e ndërkombëtare ishte, është dhe do të jetë shkelja ose mosrespektimi i parimeve demokratike e humaniste. Populli ynë ka një thënie të bukur: "Pak ujë, pak miell, pak ujë pak miell dhe dikur bëhet brumi që nuk e ze as magjja"! Pra, krejt në fund, le të ndërpriten eksperimentet me fatet e popujve pa shtet e pa pavarësi dhe, le të pushojë vrasja e parimeve demokratike e humaniste midis njerëzve e popujve sepse një gjë e tillë na kushton të gjithëve. Sot, Kosova është vendi ku po bëhen eksperimente të palejueshme dhe ku po "vriten" parimet themelore të demokracisë e humanizmit nga ata që nuk do të duhej ta bënin një gjë të tillë. Mjaft më!

----------


## Albo

Une kam arritur ne perfundimin se Adem Demaci eshte tashme nje njeri i pakorrigjueshme qe e ka te pamundur te ndryshoje edhe kur ndryshimin e imponon koha dhe shoqeria shqiptare ne Kosove. Ato momente qe me kane mbetur mua ne mendje nga zhvillimet e ketyre 5 vjeteve te fundit ne Kosove ne lidhje me Demacion jane 3 momente:

1. Momenti i pare historik ishte kur ai nga Prishtina doli perpara kamerave qe te cudisi gjithe boten duke u shprehur se UCK, nje organizate qe vepronte ne ilegalitet ne ate kohe, kishte zgjedhur ate qe ta perfaqesonte ne procesin politik. Ishte koha kur trupat serbe mbanin nen kontroll Kosoven dhe operacionet e trupave paramilitare serbe sapo kishin filluar masakrat e tyre. Teksa Serbia po vriste e priste njerez te pafajshem ne Kosove per tiu kunderpergjigjur akteve te UCK, Adem Demaci pati kurajon qe te dali perpara botes pa iu dridhur syri nga serbet apo faktori nderkombetar, qe ne ato dite e etiketonin UCK si "organizate terroriste". Adem Demaci e beri kete akt trimerie, por ne te njejten kohe forcat serbe nuk i preken as nje qime floku atij gjate gjithe konfliktit ne Kosove edhe pse ai qendroi ne Prishtine. 

2. Momenti i dyte qe me mbeti mua ne mendje ishte kokefortesia e Demacit per te mos u ulur ne bisedime me serbet dhe faktorin nderkombetar ne Rambuje. Jo vetem qe ai nuk shkoi ne Rambuje me delegacionin shqiptar, por ai e denoncoi takimin publikisht si nje takim "anti-shqiptar". Ne nje kohe qe 1 milion shqiptare ishin zhvendosur perbrenda Kosoves dhe ishin vene ne levizje drejt kufijve te saj nga terrori serb, Demaci bente thirrje per lufte frontale deri ne piken e fundit te gjakut, se sa te shkonte ne Rambuje e te diskutonte per paqe. Detyrimisht, faktori nderkombetar e izoloi ate deri ne ate shkalle sa UCK-se per te cilin askush nuk dinte asgje, iu desh te nxirrte nje perfaqesues te ri politik brenda pak ditesh. Hashim Thaci duhet ta falenderoje Demacion per kete edhe pse Demaci edhe pasi dha doreheqjen nga detyra e perfaqesuesit politik te UCK, perseri u mundua qe te ndikoje bisedimet e Rambujese duke i bere presion Thacit ne Zagreb qe te mos pranonin asnje plan paqeje me Serbine ne asnje menyre.

3. Momenti i trete historik, ishin zgjedhjet e para parlamentare te mbajtur ne Kosoven e cliruar nga trupat serbe, kur jeta sapo kish filluar normalitetin e ri te saj. Demaci dhe partia e tij nuk dolen ne krye, ashtu sic ata parashikonin e trumbetonin. Per njerez si Demaci e Qose qe kane nje jete te tere ne opinionin publik shqiptar, ai rezultat ishte nje shuplake e forte ne fytyre qe populli i vet u jepte, ai popull per te cilin ata pretendojne ti kene perkushtuar jeten dhe vepren e tyre. Ne vend qe rezultati ta shtynte Demacin e te tjere qe te reflektonin mbi qendrimet e tyre dhe qendrimet e shumices se shqiptareve ne Kosove, Demaci perseri nuk hoqi dore nga qendrimet e veta.

Sot Demaci e kompani shkruajne artikuj te gjate per gjendjen e krijuar, kur ne fakt ata duhet te mesojne te lexojne e degjojne zerin e shqiptareve te thjeshte qe kane tashme ne Kosove ate qe nuk e kishin para 5 vjetesh, kane te drejten e VOTES. Kosova tashme nuk ka me nevoje per luftetare, clirimtare, komandante e komisare. Kosova tashme ka nevoje per njerez qe te marrin pjese ne procesin politik dhe te shpalosin vizionin e tyre me te mire per Kosoven duke adresuar problemet me te mprehta te jetes ne Kosove.

Ne vend qe Demaci te shkruaje artikuj qe prekin problemet e jetes se shqiptarit te thjeshte, ai vazhdon te sulmoje institucionet nderkombetare ne Kosove qe jane pergjegjese jo vetem per clirimin e Kosoves por edhe per kthimin e jetes ne Kosove dalengadale ne normalitet. Ne vend qe Demaci te jete i pari qe te mbeshtesi institucionet e para legjitime ne Kosove, ai vazhdon te sulmoje institucionet e Kosoves, qofshin kuvendi, qeveria apo presidenca. Ne vend qe Demaci te degjoje zerin e shqiptareve ne Kosove qe duan te shohin nje Kosove te pavarur ne paqe e prosperitet si cdo vend tjeter evropian, Demaci vazhdon perseri me perrallat e tij te Evropes se keqe dhe shqiptareve te mire.

Armiku me i madh i Adem Demacit eshte vete Adem Demaci. Izolimi qe ai perjeton ne jeten politike te Kosoves dhe ne mbare arenen nderkombetare lidhet pikerisht me qendrimet radikale te pamenduara thelle qe kane demtuar ne momente te caktuara interesat tona kombetare. Historia mund ti fali Demacit shume gjera, por ajo nuk ka per ti falur kurre atij thirrjet per lufte ne Kosove si alternative per paqen e negociuar, kur genocidi serb kish bere qe Kosova te boshatisej nga shqiptaret qe kishin marre rruget si refugjate.

Interesi themeltar kombetar shqiptar eshte pikerisht siguria e jetes se cdo shqiptari por Demacit me sa duket nuk i behet vone as per jeten e 2 milion shqiptareve.

Albo

----------


## Llapi

12 ZEKERIA CANA

Deshmitari Zekeria Cana para organeve hetuese, më 25.1.1959, dekleron:

Të pandehurin Adem Demaçi e njoh nga fundi i vitit 1954. Në atë kohë kemi qenë bashkë në studime, në Beograd. Në vitin 1955 jam takuar me të pandehurin në Beograd dhe ai qysh atëherë, para  meje, është paraqitur armiqësisht. Më ka folur se pushteti i Jugisllavisë po i shperngul shqiptaët nga Kosmeti për në Turqi, sepse frikësohet se nëse shqiptarët do të mbesin edhe më tutje në Kosmet, ata do të kërkojnë që Kosmeti t`i bashkangjitet Shqipërisë. Përmes shpërnguljes se shqiptaëve, pushteti po përpiqet që kosmetin ta mbajë edhe me tutje në kuadrin e territorit jugosllav.
Më vonë, pasi i ka lënë studimet, i pandehuri Demaçi është takuar me mua disa herë në Prishtinë. Diku në pranverën e vitit 1958 në separenë e hotelit "Nova Jugosllavia" jemi takuar unë, Adem Demaçi, Din Mehmeti, Ali Aliu, Hysni Hoxha dhe Fahredin Gunga, të gjithë studentë. Me atë rast, Demaç , gjithnjë i disponuar armiqësishtë, ka thënë se pushteti po bën shumë padrejtësi ndaj kombësosë shqiptare dhe se me qëllim po i shpërngul shqiptarët për ne Turqi, në mënyrë që Kosmetin ta mbajë si territor të vetin.
Në rast që shqiptarët do të mbetëshin në Kosmet, ata  do të Kërkonin që kosmeti t`i bashkangjitej Shqipërisë. Për aksionin e armëve Demaçi ka thënë se pushteti e ka ndërmarrë këtë aksion me qëllim të frikësimit të popullit shqiptar dhe që ta detyrojë atë të shpërngulet nga Kosmeti, dërsa Kosmetin ta mbajë si territor të Jugosllavisë. Pas Kësaj jemi ngritur dhe kemi dalë nga hoteli. Unë kam shkuar te axha i im, kurse atu janë nisur në drejtim të Gërmisë, në Shkollen Normale që të flinin. Nuk di se çkia kanë folur rrugës derisa kanë shkuar për 
Gërmi.
Diku në verën e të njëjtit vit, jam takuar me Adem Demaçin në Gjakovë. Ai kishte ardhur për 
mbajtjen e orës letrare dhe atëherë e kam ftuar në drekë në shtepinë time më ka folur se Kosmeti duhet t`ì takojë, gjithsesi, Shqipërisë, me plebishit aso me luftë.Në rast se do të shfrytëzohej rruga me plebishit për zgjidhjen e çështjes  së Kosmetit, atëherë Shqipëria duhet ta kërkoj këtë nga Kombet e Bashkuara, të cilat do të mundësonin përcaktimin me plebishit.Nëse në këtë mënyrë nuk do të arrihet që Kosmeti t`í bashkangjitet Shqipërisë,atëherë kjo do të arrihet përmes luftës së tret botërore, me ç`rast rusët do të fitonin në luftën e tret botëre dhe  Kosmetin do t´ia jepnin Shqipërisë, kurse Maqedoninë - Bullgarisë.Më ka folur, me këtë rast edhe për shtetasin shqiptar Hasan Shpati, të cilin, sipas tij, e kanë vrarë pushtetarët e këtushëm në burg, e jo duke ikur, për çka ai ishte shumë i revoltuar.Po kështu, para meje, ka folur edhe për gjendjen ekonomike në Kosmet, duke  potencuar se Kosmeti është mjaft i zhvilluar ekonomikisht, por është i eksploatuar nga pushteti i Jugosllavisë, i cili nuk po investon asnjë objekt ekonomik në Kosmet.
Tjetër nuk kam çka të them. Procesverbalin e lexova dhe e vërtetoj me nënshkrimin tim, ngase në të janë përfshirë fjalt e mia.
U krye në orën 12.
Procesmbajtës: Xhavit SHabani. Organi hetues i autorizuar: Momo Çanoviq, Dëshmitari: Zekeria Cana.


---------------------
LLapi
Marre nga DOSJA DEMAÇI I DR .HAKIF BAJRAMIT FAQE 55
ne ket DOSJE gjithashtu perpos
ZEKERIA CANES kan deshmue edhe

ALI ALIU
FAHREDIN GUNGA e te tjer

PRA KY ESHTE  ZEKERIA HORA CANA FAQEZIU KY ESHTE PRA BASHKPUNTORI I UDBES  TANI AKTIVIST I PALODHSHEM I LDK_SE.

----------


## Harudi

Duke e parë se mungojnë edhe disa të dhëna,sidomos pas lirimit të Adem Demaçit nga burgu në vitin 1990,ku kishte mbajtur jo më pakë se 27 vjet e 7 muaj burg,deshta të paraqes edhe disa pjesë nga intervistat që aso kohe pakë para lirimit dhe pas lirimit të tij nga burgu u kishte dhënë shumë gazetave  e revistave në gjuhën shqipe dhe në gjuhë tjera.
Nga këto intervista,ndoshta mund të mësojmë më shumë rreth pikëpamjeve,qëndrimeve,vetëdijes poltike etj të Adem Demaçit...,i cili që nga ajo kohë e deri më sot,ende është aktiv në mënyrë direkte apo inderekte në rrjedhat politike të Kosovës.
A,ka ndërruar Adem Demaçi pikëpamjet e tia politke prej një marksisti, stalinisti,
enveristi etj...

Nga intervista dhënë gazetës "Borba" më 24 mars 1989,në burgun e Stara Gradishkës.

Në pyetjen e drejtpërdrejtë të të "Borbës":
*-A e keni ndërruar qëndrimin ndaj Enver Hoxhës?
Demaç: 
-Jo.Unë kamë qenë dhe kam mbetur besnik i emrit,ideve dhe veprës së Enver Hoxhës.Në shtëpi kam mbajtur të vendosur fotografinë e Enver Hoxhës.Para saj,me krenari,edhe jamë fotografuar.Këtë kurrë nuk e kam fshehur.*
faqe 13

(Nga intervista dhënë "Radio 101" dhe revistës "Mlladina" të Lubjanës.Intervistën e zhvilluan gazetarët:
Vesna Krgot dhe Goran Babiç.Në revistën "Mlladina" u botua në nr.19,më 26 maj 1989)

*-Emëroheni si marksist-leninist.Sa e fuqishme është ideologjia,e cila udhëheqë në Shqipëri,d.m.th,në shtetin amë të popullit tuaj,ç'mendoni ju?
Demaçi:
-Pyetje shumë interesante!Sa më tepër mendoj,e kuptoj se mbi të gjitha jam marksist,humanist.Rrjedhë nga një familje e varfër punëtore,dhe ajo ka ndikuar në drejtimin dhe botkuptimet e mia.

-Ideali juaj është Enver Hoxha?
Demaçi:
Po.Më së shumti Enver Hoxha ka bërë për shqiptarët.Prej një shteti të vogël e të prapambetur,ndërtoi shtetin të cilin asnjëherë,e për asgjë nuk mund ta kritikosh.Ai themeloi shtetin,që veç problemeve tjera,zgjidhi edhe problemin e papunësisë.

-Atëherë,përse Shqipëria është vend i prapambetur dhe shteti më i mbyllur në Botë?!
Demaçi:
Shqipëria ka lidhje diplomatike me mbi 100 shtete.Dhe fundi i fundit,sipas meje,përse të jetë shteti krejtësisht i hapur?Lidhur se a do të jetë,apo nuk do të jetë i hapur,shteti vendos vetë,në mënyrë demokratike.Shikonie Jugosllavinë,i cili është shtet i hapur.Në rrugët e saj i shihni tanket.A është kjo demokraci?

-Shqipërinë bota e akuzon për shkeljen e të drejtave të njerëzore,veçanarisht për të drejtat e pakicave?
Demaçi:
-Nuk është e vërtetë.Bëhet fjalë vetëm për bashkësit fetare.Në Shqipëri i kanë mbyllur fare kishat e për këtë të gjithë janë të barabartë.Kush të dojë le të besojë.Vetëbesimi nuk është i dënuar.Mendoj se ajo (Mbyllja e kishave dhe xhamiave-shën.i Red.)është e drejtë,për shkak se shkenca ka fituar mbi religjionin.

-Çfarë mendoni për Stalinin?
Demaçi:
Stalini për Shqipërinë është i rëndësishëm.Ai,për Shqipërinë ka bërë shumë punë të mëdha,e të dëgjuara.Unë marksizmin e kuptoj ashtu siç e zbërtheu dhe e zbatoi Enveri,i ndryshëm nga ai marksizëm që sot zbatohet në Bashkimin Sovjetik e në Jugosllavi.Partia jugosllave nuk ka legjitimitet në themelet e saj që të udhëheq për 40 vjet.Ajo nuk mund të udhëheq mbi bazën e mossukseseve.Partia jugosllave është totalisht e burokratizuar,burokraci e cila erdhi në pushtet mbi bazën e mossukseseve dhe nuk don të largohet.Në krahasim me Partinë jugosllave,Partia e Punës së Shqipërisë,shtetin e ve¨e udhëheq prej fitores në fitore.Shoqëria shqiptare nuk ka përjetuar kriza.Një sistem të atillë nuk duhet ofenduar.Shqiptarët nuk lejuan që në sistemin udhëheqës të shfaqet dhe sundojë aparati burokratik,i cili shkatërron socializmin.Për Jugosllavinë ndoshta,do të ishte i mirëseardhur për momentet e tashme sistemi shumpartiak,ndërsa në Shqipëri një sistem të tillë partiak nuk duhet lejuar.

-A keni qenë ndonjëherë në Shqipëri,i keni parë me sy ato rezultate?
Demaçi.
-Jo asnjëherë nuk kam pasur rast të vizitojë Shqipërinë.

-A do të thoni diçka për fund të kësaj bisede,për diçka që nuk ju kemi pyetur?
Demaçi:
Jo.I thashë të gjitha.Veç një lutje kam.Fjalët e mia të mos i ndryshoni.*
faqe 19-20
vazhdon...

Marrë nga:
Republika e Kosovës është shpallur në zemrën e popullit tim
Boton Kolegjiumi
i Redaksisë së "Zërit të Kosovës"
Tetor,1990

----------


## Harudi

vazhdon nga shkrimi i kaluar...

*intervistë e botuar në gazetën "Vcernji List" të Zagrebit të datës 24.02.1990.*

*-Deklaroheni si humanist?*
Demaçi:
-Po.Jam humanist.

*-A shkon humanizmi bashkë me platformën staliniste të dorës së fortë dhe me respektimin e Enver Hoxhës?*
Demaçi:
-Asnjëherë nuk kam qenë idhtar i stalinizmit dhe dorës së fortë.Këto janë trillime.Për stalinin nuk kam pasur mendim të lartë.Ai nuk është vazhdues i denjë i Leninit.Edhe pse në katierën e tij ka pasur merita,sidomos në krijimin e koalicionit antifashist gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore.Por,pas luftës nuk arriti që ta zhvillojë socializmin në rrugë të drejtë,sepse përhapjen e tij në botë e ka paramenduar përmes BRSS.

*-Ndërsa simpatinë për Enver Hoxhën?*
Demaçi:
-Është e pabesueshme,edhe pse gjithmonë ka folë mirë për Stalinin,i cili i ka dhënë përkrahje të rëndësishme Shqipërisë,në mbrendinë e tij Enveri është më së paku stalinist.Ai nuk iu ka përmbajtur skemave staliniane.Mjaft drejtë e ka kuptuar vetëlëvizjen e shoqërisë shqiptare dhe e ka zhvilluar në mënyrë dialektike.nga vendi më i pazhvilluar në Evropë,si shembull negativ,arriti që për 40 vjet të krijojë shtetin që mund të krenohet.Për këtë e respektoj si birin më të madh të popullit shqiptar dhe udhëheqësin gjenial,i cili,natyrisht,kishte edhe gabimet e tia,por asnjë strategjike.

*-Kemi përshtyojen,megjithëse jeni intelektual,nuk i shihni apo nuk dëshironi t'i shihni dobësit e regjimit shqiptar që i ka krijuar Enver Hoxha-nga pazhvillueshmëria ekonomike deri te totalitarizimi-nga i cili njerëzit ikin?*
Demaçi:
-Në çdo grurë ka egjër.Nuk ka shoqëri sterile e cila do të mundte të kënaqte çdokend.Në Shqipëri mund të jenë të pakënaqur vetëm parazitët,spekulantët,matrapazët eventualisht ndinjë kundërshtar politik të cilit i flen burokratizmi.Shtresa burokratike në Shqipëri është më e holla,sepse Enveri nuk lejoi që ajo të zhvillohet.Ai e bëri seleksionimin pozitiv.Në çdo pesë apo dhjetë vjet bëri spastrime,por jo në kuptim siç i mvishet.I ka ndërruar ata që s'kanë mjaft të aftë,duke i sjellë më të aftit,më të shkolluarit.Në Shqipëri sundon sistemi njëpartiak,mirëpo ajo parti udhëheq politikë që i përgjigjet më së miri interesave të popullit dhe intelegjencies.

*-Edhe pse asnjëherë nuk keni qenë në Shqipëri,a mund t'i përgjigjeni shkurt pyetjes se,a ka në atë vend liri njerëzore dhe demokraci?*
Demaçi:
Ka,aq sa lejojnë mundësit materiale dhe të tjera dhe në të ardhmen do të ketë gjithnjë e më tepër.Projekti i Enverit,të cilin po e vazhdon Ramiz Alia,po shkon në atë drejtim.

*gjithnjë marrë nga:
Republika e Kosovës është shpallur në zemrën e popullit tim/faqe 33-34
Boton Kolegjiumi
i Redaksisë së "Zërit të Kosovës"
Tetor,1990*

----------


## Llapi

DEMAÇI: ATY KU KA MITOMANI, KORRUPSION, NEPOTIZËM, KLANIZËM E AKREBALLËK, ATY ËSHTË RUGOVA



     Përgatiti për shtyp: Burim Etemaj



      Prishtinë, 6 shkurt 2005- Lidhjen Demokratike të Kosovës (LDK), pa Rugovën, Adem Demaçi e sheh si fisin pa bajraktarin karikaturë, si diktaturën pa diktatorin karikaturë apo si kënetën tonë demokratike pa liderin karikaturë.

      Kudo që shihni dhe përjetoni, në shoqërinë kosovare, probleme, bllokada e dështime nga më të ndryshmet, aty ku zhvillohen hilet e dallaveret me tenderë, aty ku ka mitomani e korrupsion, aty ku ka nepotizëm, klanizëm e akreballëk, aty, sipas Demaçit, janë të pranishme jargët rugoviste dhe ngapak nga këto jargët e isteve të reja.


Rugova për botën sështë më i përdorshëm



     Vedat Bujupi :Grupi i Kontaktit, këto ditë, i ka rekomanduar Rugovës që të japë dorëheqje nga LDK-ja. A mendoni se Rugova do të përfillë këtë kërkesë dhe si e shihni Ju LDK-në pa Rugovën në krye të saj?



     Demaçi: Ata që e kanë vendosur dhe që e kanë përkrahur aty, edhe mund ta heqin kur të duan. Tashmë, jo vetëm ne, por edhe bota është lodhur e mërzitur me z. Rugova. Ai, për botën sështë më i përdorshëm. Ai i kreu rolet e veta. Ata nuk kanë më nevojë për të. Mirëpo, bota nuk ka dëshirë që ti ndotë duart e veta me të palarat tona. Ata toleruan z. Rugovën deri në absurditet sepse kishin nevojë fort të madhe për të. Pasi që e shtrydhën si limonin, atyre u ra ndërmend se ai paska pasë shkelur nenet e shenjta të Kornizës Kushtetuese Kalimtare të Kosovës! Por, nuk është problemi vetëm te z. Rugova. Problemi më i madh janë rugovistët të cilët janë derdhur si jargët dhe kanë përfshirë krejt shoqërinë kosovare. Z. Vedat, mos përtoni, gjejeni dhe lexojeni në mënyrë kreative romanin OH të shkrimtarit tonë të madh, Anton Pashku. Aty do të shihni, si në pasqyrë, si duken jargët tona intelektuale. Kudo që shihni dhe përjetoni, në shoqërinë kosovare, probleme, bllokada e dështime nga më të ndryshmet, aty ku zhvillohen hilet e dallaveret me tenderë, aty ku ka mitomani e korrupsion, aty ku ka nepotizëm, klanizëm e akreballëk, aty janë të pranishme jargët rugoviste dhe ngapak nga këto jargët e isteve të reja. 

      LDK-në pa z. Rugovën e shoh si fisin pa bajraktarin karikaturë, si diktaturën pa diktatorin karikaturë, si kënetën tonë demokratike pa liderin karikaturë!

----------


## Llapi

Lexuesit pyesin gjatë javës Adem Demaçi përgjigjet të hënën 


"Epoka e re" 20 shkurt 2005 

Përgatititi për shtyp: Burim Etemaj 

Prishtinë, 20 shkurt 2005 - Haradinaj as nuk është ftuar fare nga Këshilli i Sigurimit për të marrë pjesë në takimin e këtij organi në New York. Zotëri Peterseni, në të vërtetë, ka shfrytëzuar të drejtën e vet private për ta marrë me vete z. Haradinaj, jo për të marrë pjesë në veprimet e bisedat politike, por vetëm si person teknik dhe, eventualisht, për tia trembur mizat! E, sa për aq, z. Haradinaj ka punë pak më të mëdha, këtu, në shtëpinë e vet. Kështu që, në këtë rast, nuk pati as ftesë të vërtetë për z. Haradinaj nga KS, prandaj as nuk pati (dhe as nuk do të mund të kishte ndonjë refuzim thirrjes zyrtare të KS!), ndonjë refuzim të vërtetë nga ana e z. Haradinaj. Kështu e komenton Adem Demaçi, refuzimin e kryeministrit Haradinaj për të marrë pjesë në mbledhjen e KS të OKB-së. 



Albulena Sadiku: Z. Demaçi, sa i dëmton interesat e Kosovës refuzimi i kryeministrit Haradinaj për të marrë pjesë në mbledhjen e KS të OKB-së? 



Adem Demaçi: E nderuara Albulenë, pyetja Juaj nuk është aq e thjeshtë sa mund të duket në shikim të parë. Ne, ende jemi popull shumë i ri për të kuptuar lojrat e politikës botërore. Ne shumë lehtë kapemi pas leckës së kuqe të cilën tundin, para hundëve tona, politikanët-toreadorë-botërorë, në arenën politike ballkanike. 

Ardhja e presidentit të Serbisë, z. Boris Tadiq në Kosovë, ia hoqi fare petën lakërorit politik të Kosovës. Ska nevojë ta përshkruajmë edhe një herë vizitën brutale të z. Tadiq, në Kosovë. Kjo ishte një goditje shokante politike për qytetarët e thjeshtë të Kosovës. Për të gjithë ata qytetarë të cilët u kanë besuar verbërisht dhe fëminisht fintave politike të z. Rugova e të z. Daci se pavarësia e Kosovës është punë e kryer, vetëm duhet të kryhen edhe ca punë formale. Vizita e z. Tadiq ishte shokante për të gjithë ata qytetarë të thjeshtë që u besonin iluzioneve të z. Haradinaj se vetëm duhet të plotësohen standardet e pavarësia do të jetë punë e kryer! Vënia me dorë të vetë presidentit të Serbisë të flamujve të shtetit serb në enklavat serbe në Kosovë, thirrjet e tij se ska, e as sdo të ketë pavarësi për Kosovën, ishte shkundullim fort i dhembshëm për popullin e thjeshtë të Kosovës. Sepse të gjitha këto veprime e fjalë u bënë dhe u thanë në praninë e përfaqësuesit të OKB-së, të KS e të UNMIK-ut, të z. Petersen. Të gjitha këto veprime e fjalë u bënë e u thanë në praninë e Komandantit të KFOR-it, detashmentit të forcave të NATO-s, në Kosovë, z. Ive de Kermabon! Këta zotërinj të lartë, me asnjë gjest dhe me asnjë fjalë nuk kundërshtuan veprimet e fjalët e z. Tadiq! Hipnoza politikee deriatëditshme të qytetarëve të Kosovës u prish dhe prandaj u desht, shpejt e shpejt, që të vëheshin në veprim doza të reja të narkozave politike, për ta vënë përsëri popullin e gjorë në gjumë politik! Këto dy doza u vunë në qarkullim e në veprim njëkohësisht. 



Nuk pati ftesë të vërtetë për z. Haradinaj nga KS i OKB-së 



Doza e parë ishte Kushtetuta e nxehtë, si kishte dalur nga furra dhe e gatuar sipas porosisë së z. Rugova, (për Kosovën e pavarur!) dhe doza e dytë ishte ftesa e z. Petersen z. Ramush Haradinajt që ky ta shoqëronte për në Nju Jork, në mbledhjen e Këshillit të Sigurimit të OKB-së. Derisa u muar vesh se ajo nuk ishte kushtetutë, por një brum nga i cili mund të gatuhet kushtetuta nëse Kosova do ta fitojë pavarësinë dhe derisa u muar vesh se z. Petersen z. Haradinaj e kishte ftuar për Nju Jork vetëm sa për tia bartur valigjet, populli i thjeshtë, qyshmoti, i mësuar me narkoza politike përsëri vazhdoi gjumin e vetëkënaqësisë e të vetmashtrimit. Ne, analistët kemi mbetur që të flasim vetëmevete sepse nuk na e vë veshin kush, ose na pyesin se sa i dëmton interesat e Kosovës refuzimi i kryeministrit Haradinaj për të marrë pjesë në mbledhjen e KS të OKB-së? Paj, e nderuara Albulenë, z. Haradinaj as nuk është ftuar fare nga Këshili i Sigurimit për të marrë pjesë në takimin e këtij organi në Nju Jork. Zotëri Peterseni, në të vërtetë, ka shfrytëzuar të drejtën e vet private për ta marrë me vete z. Haradinaj, jo për të marrë pjesë në veprimet e bisedat politike, por vetëm si person teknik dhe, eventualisht, për tia trembur mizat! E, sa për aq, z. Haradinaj ka punë pak më të mëdha, këtu, në shtëpinë e vet. Kështu që, në këtë rast, nuk pati as ftesë të vërtetë për z. Haradinaj nga KS, prandaj as nuk pati (dhe, as nuk do të mund të kishte ndonjë refuzim thirrjes zyrtare të KS!) ndonjë refuzim të vërtetë nga ana e z. Haradinaj. Krejt kjo ishte vetëm një majtap-fintë politike me kalamajt e Kosovës, të cilës z. Haradinaj iu përgjegj në mënyrën e vetme të mundëshme, duke u bërë se nuk po e kuptonte se krejt kjo ishte vetëm një tallje e pakripë e z. Petersen me të dhe me iluzionistët e vazalistët e Kosovës. 



Mergim Dauti: Zotëri Demaçi, çka mendoni Ju, më shumë ka kontribuar në luftën çlirimtare në Kosovë Ibrahim Rugova, apo kuajt e gomartë e Shqipërisë? 



Adem Demaçi: - I nderuari Mërgim, ju po merreni me sarkazëm dhe me tallje të lira. Ju, në të vërtetë, po talleni me shumicën dërrmuese të inteligjencies shqiptare. Ju, në të vërtetë, po talleni me shumicën dërrmuese të popullit tonë. Z. Ibrahim Rugova është një njeri, është një person, është një intelektual me një aftësi krejtësisht mesatare; është një burrë me një vullnet fare të mefshtë; është një burrë intelektual, ego i kulluar, vehtijak, frikacak, hakmarrës kur mundet dhe i lakushëm si rakita; është regjimist dhe konformist i tejmë; është njeri e intelektual që nuk i beson askujt dhe që ka lakmi të madhe për pushtet; të vetmet gjëra që ky njeri disponon janë dinakëria e hollë e fshatarit dukagjinas dhe njohja e thellë e psikologjisë së mjerë të popullit të vet. Ky njeri nuk pati as polici, as ushtri të vetën, në fillim, as para të vetat që ti imponohej këtij populli; ky njeri arrivist vetëm shfrytëzoi dhe po shfrytëzon situatën, duke iu përshtatur rrethanave të dhëna, për të siguruar për veten dhe familjen e vet jetë luksoze dhe mondane, i gatshëm të luaj rolet më të pabesueshme dhe më të pahijshme politike. 

Fenomeni Rugova nuk është çështje e një individi. Fenomeni Rugova është çështje, edhe sot, e shumicës së popullatës shqiptare të Kosovës. Fenomeni Rugova i ka rrënjët thellë në historinë e në robërinë tonë dy mijë e kusur vjeçare. Ai nuk erdhi në këtë pozitë me forcë e me dhunë; ai erdhi, këtu ku është, falë rrethanave të cilat krijuan ata të cilët e sollën dhe po e mbajnë atë aty ku është. Si të spjegohet që, me vite të tëra, shumica e shqiptarëve votuan dhe përkrahën këtë njeri? Pra, është krejtësisht e qartë se shumica e shqiptarëve, në esencë, ishin vetë z. Rugova. Ishin inertë, të palëvizshëm, pasivë, hezitues, konfuzë, të mashtrueshëm, por edhe mashtrues; me dëshira të mëdha e me gatishmëri mikroskopike për sakrificë; patriotë vetëm brenda rrethit familiar (e, sa për Kosovën le të flijohen të tjerët e jo unë e familja ime!); patriotë që duan Kosovën për veten e tyre e jo veten e tyre për Kosovën; këta janë ata që arsyetojnë të gjitha gafet, gabimet e qyqarllëqet e z. Rugova, sepse edhe ata vetë, po të ishin në vendin e tij do ti bënin të gjitha ato veprime që ka bërë z. Rugova. Z. Rugova, pa këta, nuk do të ishte askund, sikurse që këta me z. Rugova nuk janë askund. 

Kështuqë, i nderuari Mërgim, nuk është qëndrim i drejtë politik që të fajsojmë një njeri e të mos i shohim të gjithë ata njerëz që ishin e që janë prapa tij dhe që me votën e tyre, për këtë njeri, luajnë futboll me fatin e vet, me fatin e familjeve të veta dhe me fatin e tërë Kosovës! Derisa nuk do të aftësohemi që, për dështimet tona të mos fajsojmë të tjerët, por në to të shohim edhe pjesët e fajeve e të gabimeve tona, nuk do të mund të përmirësohemi e të bëhemi të vlefshëm. 

Kuajt e gomarët e Shqipërisë kanë bërë shumë për luftën tonë çlirimtare, por meritat i kanë ata njerëz që i kanë mobilizuar ata kuaj e gomarë në funksion të lirisë. 



Opozita mund, duhet dhe e ka për detyrë që pozitën ta shtyjë që të punojë për arritjen e lirisë e pavarësisë së Kosovës 



Valbonë Hajdari: Zoti Demaçi, a mendoni se ekziston mundësia që opozita të jetë shtytëse e pozitës për zhvillime demokratike, përderisa, në njërën anë, në Kosovë nuk është e rregulluar dhe e garantuar me ligj e drejta e organizimit të referendumit për çështje të caktuara dhe kushtet në të cilat mund të bëhet kjo, ndërkaq, në anën tjetër, në kuvend ajo gjithnjë bllokohet nga votat e shumicës? 



Adem Demaçi: E nderuara Valbonë, Kjo çështje për të cilën Ju bëni fjalë, mund të paraqitet në shumë varianta, por në rastin tonë konkret, opozita mund, duhet dhe e ka për detyrë që pozitën ta shtyjë që të punojë për arritjen e lirisë e pavarësisë për Kosovën, si parakushte të domosdoshme për çfarëdo zhvillimi demokratik. Kjo varet shumë nga fakti se si opozita kosovare e kupton rolin e vet politik në Kosvën e sotme. Nëse opozita, qëllim të parë ka ardhjen në pozitë, ose ardhjen në pushtet e pastaj arritjen e lirisë e pavarësisë së Kosovës, kjo nuk do të mund të luaj rolin që Ju kërkoni prej saj. Për variantin e dytë, pra, liria e pavarësia e Kosovës para interesit për pushtet, në këtë rast opozita do të mund të tejkalonte bllokadën numerike në Kuvendin në saksi të Kosovës, sepse do të kishte prapa vetes mbështetjen e shumicës së popullatës, tashmë, të zhgënjyer të Kosovës. 



Zenel Spahiu: Baca Adem, si e komentoni deklaratën e kryetarit të Serbisë, Boris Tadiq, pas vizitës që i ka bërë Kosovës, se pret që bisedimet për statusin përfundimtar të Kosovës të fillojnë në qershor ose në korrik? 



Adem Demaçi: Nuk e pres një gjë të tillë. 



Rugova është një hajgarexhi i madh 



Albert Curri: Zoti Demaçi, e shihni se gjërat sjanë edhe aq zi sa i paraqitni Ju dhe shtypi i afërt me Ju, Epoka e Re. Se Kosova po përparon gjithnjë e më shumë në rrugëtimin e vet të sigurt drejt pavarësisë, e dëshmon edhe bërja e vendit tonë, me dekret të veçantë të Presidentit Rugova, me ditën e Presidentit, që do të jetë 24 maji? 



Adem Demaçi: I nderuari Albert, me optimizmin dhe me gatishmërinë Tuaj që të mashtroheni me disa finta politike të z. Rugova, po më bëni të qesh. Z. Rugova është një hajgarexhi i madh. Ai me gjëra të tilla, në formën e çamçakëzave, herë pas here, po e gëzon popullin. Dhe, shumica e popullit ende po i përtypë me lezet këta çamçakëza. Po dëgjoj që edhe TV Kompania MAKANDA po reklamon, minutë më minutë, serinë e re të çamçakëzave RUGOÇAM!

----------


## Llapi

Lexuesit pyesin gjatë javës Adem Demaçi përgjigjet të hënën

 Pyetjet mund ti dërgoni çdo ditë në e-mail adresat:

burimetemaj100@yahoo.com ose

burimetemaj@hotmail.com




13 mars 2005





DEMAÇI: ME QEJF, RUGOVA NUK DO KTHEHET NË FORMULËN - TË GJITHË NË THES ME GRYKË TË MBYLLUR



     -Tani, të gjitha standardet po rrudhen në një  në decentralizim, ose si po i thonë në mënyrë më elegante, në reformimin e pushtetit lokal. Aty janë të koncentruar të gjitha standardet e tjera. Shumica e shqiptarëve kanë drejtuar shikimin kah Haga, prandaj edhe nuk do të shohin se çfarë do të ndodhë në Kosovë. 



Përgatiti: Burim Etemaj



     Prishtinë, 13 mars 2005 - Adem Demaçi, duke e komentuar mundësinë e krijimit të një qeverie gjithëpërfshirëse në Kosovë, ka thënë se sa për me qejf, Rugova nuk do të kthehet në formulën - të gjithë në thes me grykë të mbyllur, sepse kështu, sipas tij, bëhen shumë hisenikë në kulaç! Mirëpo, nëse zori hyn në lojë, atëherë, thotë Demaçi, mund të bëhet gjithçka.



     Arlinda Hasi:Baca Adem, u tha këto ditë, se në mbrëmjen e akuzimit të Haradinajt, përfaqësuesi i Zyrës Amerikane dhe ai i Zyrës Angleze në Prishtinë, janë takuar me Nexhat Dacin dhe i kanë kërkuar krijimin e një qeverie me bazë të gjerë. Po ashtu, këtë e ka kërkuar edhe BE-ja. Çfarë mendoni Ju rreth kësaj formule të re qeveritare? Faktikisht, a e ndani mendimin se ajo do të mund të garantonte vlerësim pozitiv të përmbushjes së standardeve dhe shtrimin për zgjidhje të statusit të Kosovës?



      Demaçi: E nderuara Arlindë, kjo që kanë kërkuar ata zotërinjtë e nderuar dhe që po e kërkon Bashkimi Evropian, nuk është për Kosovën formulë e re, si po mendoni Ju. Harruat se Qeveria paraprake e z. Bajram Rexhepi ishte pikërisht sipas formulës së qeverisë - me bazë të gjerë? Ishte ai një koalicion qeveritar i përbërë nga të tri partitë e mëdha: LDK, PDK dhe AAK. Opozitë, faktikisht, nuk kishte, prandaj edhe zhurmë e grindje nuk kishte. Kishte vetëm, aty-këtu, ndonjë replikë, ose ndonjë sharje ndër dhëmbë dhe aq. Përse? Sepse të gjitha partitë e mëdha kishin nga një copë të kulaçit, i cili nuk ishte aspak formal, ndonëse buronte nga pushteti krejtësisht formal politik. Këtë herë, dmth. pas këtyre zgjedhjeve të fundit, zotërinjtë Rugova, Daci e kompani, u bënë më kurrnazë. Në emër të demokracisë, kinse për ta bërë Kuvendin në saksi të Kosovës me opozitë, i lanë jashtë kulaçit PDK-në dhe ORA-n, i morën në koalicion AAK-në dhe disa parti të vogla e disa individë dhe harrnuan qeverinë e z. Haradinaj. Kjo ishte formula matematikore- kimike-politike e zotërinjve Rugova-Daci. 

     Dhe, nuk qe kjo formulë, politikisht, aspak naive e pa leverdi për kolltuqe e përfitime tjera për ithtarët e z. Rugovës, të cilët kullufitën gjysmën e kulaçit me gjithë mjedis, kurse AAK-së e të tjerëve ua lanë ato që mbetën. Mirëpo, ata që mbetën duarthatë po bëjnë zhurmë dhe po fusin ndërskamca, kurse miqtë tanë të jashtëm kanë dëshirë që punët në Kosovë ti kryejnë pa zhurmë e pa poterë dhe të gjithëve tua japin nga një copë kulaçi që tua mbushin bulshitë, në mënyrë që të mos mund të bërtasin, të shajnë e të fajësojnë njëri-tjetrin. Sa për me qejf Rugova nuk do të kthehet në formulën - të gjithë në thes me grykë të mbyllur, se ashtu bëhen shumë hisenikë në kulaç! Mirëpo, nëse zori hyn në lojë, atëherë mund të bëhet gjithçka.

     Sa i takon asaj që thoni Ju për vlerësimet pozitive për përmbushjen e standardeve, ajo është një punë krejt e dorës së dytë. Në Kosovë e për kosovarët nuk ka as nuk do të ketë kurrfarë garancish. Për UNMIK-un e për shefat e tyre, me rëndësi është që mishi të piqet e helli të mos digjet! Tani, të gjitha standardet po rrudhen në një  në decentralizim, ose si po i thonë në mënyrë më elegante, në reformimin e pushtetit lokal. Aty janë të koncentruar të gjitha standardet e tjera. Tani, shumica e shqiptarëve kanë drejtuar shikimin kah Haga, prandaj edhe nuk do të shohin se çfarë do të ndodhë në Kosovë. 



Shumica e popullit tonë ende nuk është e vendosur që të shkojë pas ademjasharëve



     Ramiz Gashi: Baca Adem, veçanërisht tani edhe me dorëheqjen e kryeministrit Haradinaj dhe me arrestimin e tij nën akuzat që ia ka bërë Tribunali i Hagës, proceset politike në Kosovë mund të marrin kahje të pariparueshme, të dëmshme për të ardhmen tonë. Çfarë momenti tjetër më kritik, apo edhe më të përshtatshëm, pritni e spo e merrni iniciativën për themelimin e një qeverie teknike, e cila do të ishte në gjendje ta bënte realitet ëndrrën e shumicës së qytetarëve të vendit  pavarësinë e Kosovës? Faktikisht, a mos mendoni se dikush duhet të vijë e tju marrë për krahu për ta bërë këtë?



      Demaçi: I nderuari z. Ramiz, faleminderit që po më nderoni dhe po më jepni rëndësi e mundësi më të mëdha sesa që kam Nuk është problemi te qeveritë dhe te ademat, por problemi është te vetëdija e popullit. Pa vetëdije të lartë kombëtare, qytetare e njerëzore, ska organizim të fortë. E, pa organizim të fortë ska fuqi, e pa fuqi ska ndryshim as të realitetit shoqëror, as të realitetit fizik. Populli me vetëdije ëndërrimtare shkon pas udhëheqësve ëndërrimtarë. Populli i pavendosur shkon pas udhëheqësve të pavendosur. Shumica e popullit tonë ende nuk është e vendosur që të shkojë pas ademjasharëve, që janë të gatshëm të shkrijnë gjithë çka kanë për liri e pavarësi. Shumica e popullit tonë edhe kur është fjala për liri e pavarësi, ende kalkulojnë, prandaj edhe shkojnë pas kalkulantëve. E kalkulantët, pikërisht pse janë të tillë, gjithmonë frikësohen e mashtrohen dhe prandaj mbeten në gjysmë të rrugës! Çfarë është qumështi, e tillë është edhe maza.

     I nderuari z. Ramiz, nëse jeni Bektesh, edhe me kaq do ta merrni vesh se çfarë dua të them.



Dëshmitarët e mbrojtur për ti siguruar vetes një jetë komode në perëndim, janë të gatshëm që të shpifin edhe kundër nënës së vet



      Besa Rama: Zotëri Adem, duke lexuar me kujdes aktakuzën e Tribunalit të Hagës kundër Ramush Haradinajt, Lahi Brahimajt dhe Idriz Balajt, më ka ndodhur shumë herë të mendohem se vërtet a e kam para vetes një aktakuzë të lëshuar nga një gjykatë shumë e respektuar ndërkombëtare, apo ndonjë fejton nga të shumtit që kemi lexuar pas luftës në gazetën e LDK-së Bota Sot...? Më intereson mendimi Juaj, pa ekuivoke, rreth këtyre veprimeve shpifarake të farës sonë?



        Demaçi: E nderuara Besë, pa ekuivoke, ajo aktpadi me shumicë është sajuar e është harrnuar nga të vërtetat e prokurorëve e të hetuesve terroristë të Beogradit, nga deklaratat e dëshmitarëve të mbrojtur, të cilët për ti siguruar vetes një jetë komode në Perëndim, janë të gatshëm që të shpifin edhe kundër nënës së vet. Pastaj, pavarësisht se çfarë deklarohet zyrtarisht e botërisht, Tribunali Penal Ndërkombëtar i Hagës është një instrument juridik i Këshillit të Sigurimit të OKB-së. Dhe, KS, në përpjekje të harmonizimit të shumë interesave ndërkombëtarë lidhur me Kosovën, mundohet të barazojë krimet terroriste të regjimit kolonialist të Beogradit, me luftën vetëmbrojtëse e çlirimtare të popullit tonë të udhëhequr nga UÇK-ja. Prandaj, mos u habitni sepse ska mundësi të jetë ndryshe. Kryengritja jonë çlirimtare u ndal në gjysmë të rrugës, sepse vlerësimet e situatës politike e ushtarake të udhëheqjes së atëhershme të UÇK-së ishin të gabuara. Dhe, si gjithmonë, gabimet paguhen e do të paguhen.



      Besim Ademi: Zotëri Demaçi, si njohës i mirë i Rugovës, a mendoni se Rugova me ndihmën e Nexhat Dacit ka manipuluar me autoritetin e Haradinajt?



      Demaçi: I nderuari z. Besim, në luftën për pushtet të gjithë pjesëmarrësit manipulojnë me të tjerët dhe njëkohësisht manipulohen nga të tjerët. Por, është si rregull që më të mëdhejtë dhe më të fortit, më shpesh manipulojnë me ata që janë më të vegjël, më të pa ditur, dhe prandaj më të paorganizuar e më të dobët. E, të këtillë ende jemi ne. Në këtë botë e në këtë jetë asgjë nuk ndodh rastësisht. Edhe neve, këto gjëra të papëlqyeshme që po na ndodhin, nuk po na ndodhin rastësisht. Mirëpo, falë ligjeve të jetës dhe faktorëve që nuk shihen e nuk njihen, por që veprojnë brenda tyre, ndodh, jo rrallë, që manipulatorët të arrijnë të kundërtën e asaj që kanë planifikuar. Historia është përplot me shembuj të këtillë. 



POLITIKËS I DUHET NGAPAK DINAKËRI E KOZMETIKË...



     Dardan Berisha: A ishin deklaratat e z. Haradinaj burrërore para se të nisej për në Hagë, duke pasur parasysh që 100 herë e falënderoi z. Rugova? 



      Demaçi: I nderuari z. Dardan, sikurse gjellës që i duhet ngapak kripë, edhe politikës i duhet ngapak dinakëri e kozmetikë. Mirëpo, kur teprohet me këto mëlmesa, atëherë sikur prishet paksa shija e gjellës, apo e politikës...

----------


## Llapi

Marre nga: 

http://www.mekuli.com 


PËRGJEGJE LEXUESËVE TË MEKULIPRESS 

NGA ADEM DEMAÇI 



AGIM SHABANI: Cili shtet, sipas Jush, do të mund ta pranonte pavarësinë e Kosovës? 

A.D.  I nderuari Agim, bota ka shumë shtete dhe ndër këto ka mjaftë nga ato të cilave pavarësia e Kosovës nuk do tu pengonte. Por është vetëm një shtet në botë që ka interes thelbësor që Kosova të jetë e pavarur dhe kjo është Shqipëria. Mirëpo, duke pasur parasysh varshmërinë e madhe të Shqipërisë që ka nga bota e zhvilluar, nëse bota e zhvilluar do të kundërshtonte njohjen e pavarësisë së Kosovës, vështirë se edhe Shqipëria do të guxonte të njihte pavarësinë e vërtetë dhe të plotë të Kosovës. Sepse, ta njohësh pavarësinë e Kosovës, për Shqipërinë do të thoshte ta merrte përsipër ruajtjen e paprekshmërisë, por edhe të lirisë së kufirit Kosovë-Shqipëri. Kjo Shqipëri, kështu si është, nuk do të ishte e aftë ta bënte një gjë të tillë, sepse nuk do të kishte fuqi ushtararake-ekonomike për një punë të tillë fort serioze. Ju kujtohet ndoshta, kur në një situatë, para shumë vjetësh, Kuvendi i Shqipërisë pati njohur Republikën e Kosovës, mirëpo ajo gjë pati mbetur vetëm një vendim i kotë në letër. 

SKENDER GASHI: Baca Adem, si i komentoni përpjekjet për realizimin e një takimi ndërmjet kryeministrit Bajram Kosumi dhe atij serb Vojisllav Koshtunica? Si e shihni Ju idenë e kontakteve në këtë nivel dhe eventualisht shtrirjen e kontakteve në nivelin e presidentëve? 

A.D.  I nderuari Skender, të gjitha këto janë përpjekje të Serbisë dhe të atyre që janë në shërbim të sendertimit të Rezolutës 1244 të KS të OKB-së e që kanë për qëllim të pajtojnë xhelatët e Beogradit dhe xhynahët-viktima të Kosovës. Ky është një krim i ri që po ushtrohet mbi shqiptarët e pafajshëm. Të lëshohesh në bisedime sot me pushtetmbajtësit neofashistë e çetnikë të Serbisë do të thotë vlerësim i gabuar politik me pasoja të humbjes së pastërtisë sonë liridashëse. Sjelljet prej mendjemadhi të kryetarit të Serbisë Vojisllav Koshtunica, flasin, qysh tash, për gabueshmërinë e lojës politike të Kosovës me Serbinë. Ka prova të panumërta se në Serbi në të gjitha shkallët e pushtetit janë stabilizuar ithtarët e kamufluar të kriminelëve dhe të antishqiptarëve serbë, si MIllosheviqi, Mlladiqi, Karaxhiqi, Shesheli, etj. Sot në Beograd, para syve të krejt botë, po zhvillohen akte antisemitiste dhe aktorët e tyre po dënohen simbolikisht, Sot, në Beograd, para syve të krejt botës, po mbahen takime masive në të cilat po arsyetohen gjenocidet çetnike në Srebrenicë dhe gjithandej ish-Jugosllavisë. Koshtunica, Tadiqi e të tjerët, me sjelljet e deklaratat e veta duan që të poshtërojnë edhe më tepër kosovarët, duke u hequr si zotshtëpie, demokratë e paqedashës dhe duke refuzuar gjoja kushtet e kosovarëve. Serbia, më së pari duhet të pastrohet nga mëkatet e veta dhe nga njerëzit mëkatarë të cilët janë instaluar komplet në pushtetin aktual; të heqin dorë definitivisht nga synumet për ripushtimin, ose copëtimin e Kosovës. Vetëm pas kësaj do të hapej rruga për kontakte të shkallëshkallshme me një Serbi demokratike. Me qëndrimin e vet jo mjaftë të vendosur shqiptarët po marrin pjesë në rehabilitimin e padrejtë dhe të pamerituar të regjimit të Serbisë. Ai që përqafohet me të ndoturin, ndotet edhe vetë! 

NEBIH ZEJNULLAHU: Cili është opinioni Juaj, i nderuari Adem, për planin amerikan për Kosovën? Pse në këtë plan nuk bëhet fjalë për pavarësinë? 

A.D.  Paj, i nderuari Nebih, plani amerikan ka tri verzione. Asnjëra prej tyre nuk është e definuar. Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës kanë interesa të shumta në të katër anët e globit. Ato dëshirojnë që ti ruajnë interesat e veta. Këtë mund ta bëjnë duke ju bërë lëshime, herë të vogla, herë të mëdha, aleatëve të vet, miqve të vet dhe atyre nga të cilët kanë interesa, ose që presin të kenë interesa. Amerikanët nuk bëjnë fjalë për pavarësinë tonë sepse ata janë pragmatik dhe të arsyeshëm, sepse ata u përmbahen dokumenteve të nënshkruara nga disa shqiptarë të cilët edhe sot nga votuesit shqiptarë marrin shumicën e votave. Krijuesit e lirisë sonë, nëse e duam lirinë, duhet të jemi vetë ne. Për të fituar lirinë, faktori i brendshsëm është primar, kurse faktori i jashtëm është sekondar. Ky është ligj i jetës, i cili nuk ndryshon dhe nuk do të ndryshojë për hatër të askujt e, aq më pak për hatrin tonë. 

VALON FAZLIU: Baca Adem, pasi lexova në shtypin ditor se amerikanët kanë dhënë sinjale premtuese se do të shtyjnë përpara çështjen e Kosovës, me të thënë të drejtën, u gëzova shumë. Po, Ju, çka mendoni për këtë punë? A do të fitohet pavarësia vitin e ardhshëm? 

A.D.  I nderuari Valon, gëzimin e keni qelepir. Sa herë që mund të gëzoheni, gëzohuni, por më vjen keq që, kësaj here, më duhet të Ju zhgënjej, mirëpo Ju lutem, mos qani sepse me vajë nuk do të mund të arrini asgjë, as për veten Tuaj, as për Kosovën. Përgjigjja ime është:jo! 

RUKIJE KRASNIQI: Së pari Ju përshëndes, baca Adem, sepse Ju çmoj shumë. Në gazetën Kosova Sot lexova se një analist amerikan kishte deklaruar se Kosova mund të hyjë në BE në vitin 2020, apo 2025. Çfarë janë gjasat tona, sipas Jush? 

A.D.  Paj, e nderuara Rukie, primare për Kosovën është pavarësia e plotë dhe e vërtetë. Kurse sa i takon hyrjes në BE si të pavarur, gjasat tona, për shkak të vetëdijes sonë politike, ende në shkallë të ulët, nuk janë gjithaq të ndritshme. Mirëpo vetëdija jonë politike, kombëtare, qytetare e njerëzore, kohëve të fundit, është duke përparuar me ritme bukur të shpejta, prandaj edhe ato afate nuk është e pamundur që të arrihen. Kemi thënë se në politikë nuk ka çfarë nuk mund të ndodhë, përveçse të ngjallen të vdekurit. 

ESAT AVDYLI: Përshëndetje, baca Adem. Po mundohem të përmbledh në mendimet e mia një të vërtetë që po parashtrohet në formë pyetjeje. Nuk kam ide se si do të rrjedhin ngjarjet, por mendoj se përsëri kemi kaluar në do forume e stërforume! Çka mendoni, bacë, për Forumin e Petersenit? 

A.D.  Paj, i nderuari Esat, nuk bëhet Forumi për të pavarësuar Kosovën sepse zotëri Peterseni ka ardhur në Kosovë të gjejë mënyrën që, si e si, të bëjë realitet (Mos)marrëveshjen e Rambujesë e Rezolutën 1244 e cila Kosovën e shohin si territor nën sovranitetin e integritetin e Serbisë. Qëllimi i Forumit është që edhe një herë ti përdorë tre nga ata që nënshkruan dhe pranuan dokumentet në fjalë. Në politikë, për njerëzit e verifikuar ka detyra të vazhdueshme, sidomos kur punëdhënësit bien në zor. 

VALON VELIU: Çka mendoni për projektin e Qeverisë së Kosovës që AKM-ja ( Agjencia Kosovare e Mirëbesimit) të bëhet AKP (Agjencia Kosovare e Privatizimit)? Sipas mendimit Tuaj, a do ta shpejtonte kjo agjenci procesin e privatizimit? 

A.D.  Paj, i nderuari Valon, emri mund ti ndërrohet çdo institucioni, por më me rëndësi dhe thelbësore është që të ndërrohen ata që kanë pushtetin mbi atë institucion. Është fort me rëndësi që drejtimin dhe kontrollin mbi AKM-në ta marrin vendësit të cilët e duan vendin e tyre më shumë se interesin e tyre personal. Derisa Kosova të kontrollohet nga të huajt të cilët marrin rroga njëqind herë më të mëdha se vendësit, duke mos i paguar Kosovës kurrfarë kontributesh dhe duke mos iu nënshtruar ligjeve të Kosovës, nuk do të ketë ditë të mira e të mbara për Kosovën. 

HASAN FAZLIU: Tashmë dihet se Kosova do të ketë një status: pavarësinë e Kosovës nën ombrellën e BE-së. A mendoni se më tepër është fjala për një kalim nga një autoritet ndërkombëtar tek autoritetet tjera se sa vetë zgjidhja e statusit? 

A.D.  I nderuari Hasan, dardha e ka bishtin e gjatë, thotë populli ynë hjekakeq. Vetëm pavarësia në bazë të vetëvendosjes së popullit është zgjidhje, kurse të gjitha zgjidhjet tjerat janë jallanxhi zgjidhje. 

MËRGIMI: Z. Demaçi, çka mendoni Ju për gjyqin që është duke u zhvilluar kundër heroit të gjallë të kombit shqiptar, Fatmir Limajt? Çka do të ndodhë nëse do të dënohet dhe a i duhet Kosovës pavarësia kur në burgje gjinden çlirimtarët e Kosovës? Cili është komenti Juaj? 

A.D.  Paj, o Mërgim, Kosovës i duhet liria e pavarësia që, përveç edhe shumë gjërave tjera të domosdoshme, të mos ketë mundësi të kurdisen edhe procese kundër atyre që luftuan për lirinë e popullit të vet. Mirëpo, si e ka provuar përvoja historike, ata që ulin armët para se të sigurohet liria e vërtetë, shpesh e pësojnë kështu si Fatmiri ynë me shokë. 

BAJRAM KRASNIQI: Z. Demaçi, si një personalitet i cili në kontinuitet jeni marrë me politikë, që nga vitet e 60-ta, çfarë mendimi keni për subjektet e kaluara politike të asaj periudhe krahasuar me subjektet e tashme. Janë të rralla, në Kosovë, partitë e profilizuara. Ajo që bie në sy janë subjektet më të mëdha parlamentare, ato të cilat deklarohen se janë me koncepte djathtiste. Sa, vërtetë, ato janë djathtiste, apo majtiste. A kanë me të vërtetë koncepte politike, apo jo, apo funksionojnë si ndërmarrje shoqërore? Ju falënderoj dhe Ju përshëndes! 

A.D.  I nderuari Bajram, çdo gjë në Kosovën tonë ende është e padefinuar dhe e pa kristalizuar. Ne jemi një shoqëri ende amorfe dhe e paprofilizuar, prandaj edhe asgjë te ne ende nuk është e profilizuar. Sa u takon subjekteve të dikurshme nën Serbi dhe këtyre subjekteve të sotme, ato kanë shumë dallime, sepse edhe rrethanat janë tjera. Një gjë është e përbashkët për të gjithë: që të gjithë kanë punuar dhe punojnë në rrethanat e jolirisë. 

ILIR MEHMETI: Baca Adem, po flitet shumë se partitë politike kosovare kanë shërbime sekrete të kundërzbulimit. A jeni në dijeni Ju për diçka të tillë? 

A.D.  Paj, o Ilir, partitë tona merren me gjithçka, përveç me politikë të vërtetë shkencore. Definicioni i shkurtër i politikës është ky: TË VEPRUARIT DUKE PASUR PARASYSH ME MILIARDA E MILIARDA FAKTORË QË VEPROJNË NË SHOQËRI E NË NATYRË. Edhe sigurimi është një faktor i rëndësishëm, por jo ai më i rëndësishmi. Ky faktor është më i rëndësishmi vetëm për ata që mundohen me çdo kusht të vijnë e të mbeten në pushtet.

----------


## Llapi

SHKUARJA NË  ROBËRI 

Ia vënë prangat në duar dhe ashtu të lidhur, nën përcjellje të policisë e dërguan së pari në burgun qendror të beogradit. Ademi sërish po kthehej në Beograd por tani jo më si Student i Letersisë Botërore por si i burgosur Politik. Pas disa orëve të kaluara aty Ai dhe rojat e tij, u nisën për në burgun e Mitrovices së Sremit. 

-  Natën e parë nuk më dërguan në  karantinë zakonisht ku i dërgonin të burgosurit, por në një  podrum të ndërtesës së parë. Themë ndërtesës së parë sepse aty kishte edhe ndertesa të tjera. Dhe menjeherë i kishin vu në veprim spiunët e tyre. Mua aty ma kishin vënë një shqiptar gjoja edhe ai si i burgosur. Ky posa më pa filljë me ato të zakonshmet,  ku je vendas e qyfyre tjera . Me të bisedoja gjatë asaj kohe që ai të ishte i bindur se i besoja, por në faktë: aspak si besoja! 

Për fat, para se të shkonte i burgosuri në atë burg  Tjegullorja ishte mbyllur kështu që sado Pak kushtet ishin përmirsuar, ngaqë të burgosurit, nuk ishin të detyruar të punonin, atë punë të rëndë.. Të burgosurit në karantinë dërgoheshin që të bëhej biseda me ta dhe që të njohtoheshin rreth rregullave të burgut pastaj do ti sistemonin nëpër pavijone me të tjerët. Por ky rast nuk ishte me Adem Demaqin. Pasi udhëheqja e burgut kishte marrë dosjen e gjyqit ndaj tij, dhe duke e marrë, që ai mund të ishte i rrezikshëm edhe për të burgosurit e tjerë - e dërgojnë në izolim. 

Demaçi i vetmuar - në mes katër mureve kishte filluar të lexonte Tomas Manin dhe Nëna dhe e Motra i dërgonin gazetën  Rilindja nganjëherë dhe ndonjë shtyp tjetër. Të Bisedonte nuk kishte se me kë. Ishte i vetum. I vetmi njeri me të cilin Bisedonte në raste të rralla, ishte berberi i burgut, që ishte një shqiptarë i cili i rruante dhe i qethte të burgosurit ç' do të premte. Aty Ademi nuk murrte më shumë se 400gr bukë dhe ishte dobësuar aq shumë sa kishin filluar të çuditeshin edhe gardianët. 

Dhe një ditë i vjen berberi dhe i thotë: 

- Çka je ka i ban Vetes o njeri, nuk e shef Ti se sa shumë je dobësuar? 

Ndersa Ademi i thotë: 

- Unë këtu në vetmi e kam shumë mire ama kjo le të mbetet mes nesh de të mos na degjojnë këta të drejtorisë. Kisha vendosur - thotë simboli i rezistencës, - deri ne fund të denimit të rrisha në vetmi... 

Pas katër muajsh vetmi, Ademin vijnë e marrin dhe e dërgojnë në zyrë, te drejtori i burgut. 

- Ulu, i thotë drejtori.- ta dëgjojë mendimin tëndë , të dëgjojë se cili është mendimi ytë Politik! 

- Qendrimi im Politik, - i thotë Ademi, - është që KOSOVA TË BASHKOHET ME SHQIPËRI QË AJO TË NDAHET NGA JUGOSLLAVIA DHE TI BASHKANGJITET SHQIPËRISË! KY ËSHTË QËNDRIMI IM! 

- Ti mendon këtë gjë me dhunë ta realizosh? - e pyet serish drejtori. 

- Jo! Së pari duhet Populli me Referendum të deklarohet dhe... 

- e me dhunë kurrë nuk do ti realizoni qellimet e juaja! 

Atëherë Demaqi i thotë: 

- Jo ne duam pa dhunë ti realizojmë të drejtat tona por nëse nuk arrihen pa gjakderdhje nuk perjashtohen edhe masat e tjera... 


Pas kësaj Ademin nuk e kishin dërguar në vetmi por në një dhomë -burgu. Aty po sa hynë gjenë spiunin e ri që ishte një Emigrant nga Shqipëria. Posa hyn Ademi, ky ngritet për Ti rregulluar atij shtratin por Ademi e nderpret duke i thënë: 

- Çka ke kërkuar, pse ke ardhë në jugosllavi? 
- Kemi ikur, - ishte përgjigjur i hutuar spiuni. 
- Çka keni menduar që do të gjeni këndej ë? 
- Po jetë më të mire , - ishte gjegjur spiuni dhe kishte vazhduar. - po e shef se si po na trajtojnë këta... 
- Pak ja kanë ba - i thotë Ademi, - është dashtë edhe më keq me ua ba! 

Kështu kalonin ditët, javët muajtë... 

Nga burgosja e tij e parë Adem Demaqi lëshohet nga burgu jo më 19 nëntor të vitit 1961 por një ditë më herët... Të theksohet edhe kjo, se ai kishte përfituar sikur se edhe shumë të burgosur të tjerë, nga një ndryshim në ligj dhe në vendë të pesë viteve kishte mbajtur vetum tre... 



I LIRUARI NË  LIRI 


Nëna ishte gëzuar shumë që i ishte kthyer djali i vetum. Edhe Ademi i ishte gëzuar shumë takimit me nën-loken e tij të Dashur. Por ky gëzim kishte zgjatur shumë Pak sepse tani Pas burgut, në  liri, për të, kishte filluar një burg tjetër edhe më i rëndë, izolimi nga të tjerët. 

Ademi rrëfen:  erdha në shtëpi dhe vërejta se gjithkund ishte një frikë e madhe. Vetum ata më të guximshmit kishin kurajo të vinin e të më bënin ndonjë vizitë. Edhe kusherinjët nuk guxonin e të më vinin. Në rrugë disa  shokë kur me shihnin e kthenin kokat anash dhe kishin frikë të flisnin me mua. Isha në atë situatë që kërkoja çfarëdo pune, por askush nuk më jipte. Isha në gjendje edhe kanale të qilja. Praktikisht isha i dënuar me vdekje! Nëna përpiqej diçka të punonte, mundohej... Të vjedh nuk mundja, të lypi ( lëmoshë) nuk doja! Kurrë ne jetën time nuk kam shkuar te ndonjeri dhe i kam thënë: a ke të holla të më gjesh se - Ti kthej ma vonë?! Ishte e qartë se pa punë do të thoshte se nuk do të mundja të kthehesha në jetë normale.. 

Kudo që shkoja për të kërkuar punë më thoshin:  Eja nesër! 
Kur shkoja të nesermen më prisnin me fjalët:  ska gjë për Ty! 
Kishte dhe të atillë që haptas më thonin: Adem ne e dimë që Ti je i aftë por nuk guxojmë të të punësojmë. Më së shumti iu falenderohesha këtyre sepse nuk më shëtisnin. Por në mënyrë të ndershme më thonin se, nëse me punesonin atëherë do Ti largonin ata nga Puna... 




MARTESA 



Edhe pse jetonte në kushte tmerrësisht të vështira, Ademi vendos të martohet. Ai në ate kohë veq e dinte se cila do të jetë rruga e tij jetësore e cila do të jetë e vështirë, me katrahurë,e kazamatur dhe e përvuajtur; jetë me shumë rreziqe! Kjo do të thotë, se martesa në këso kushte, kurrsesi nuk përputhej. Por megjithatë nga dashuria që ai ndjente për nënën, e që ishte dëshira e saj, Ademi qëndron para ofiqarit dhe më 1962 martohet. 

- Nëna gjithmonë më thoshte, - flet Ademi, - do të vdes pa të parë me djalë. 
Atëherë i kam thënë Vetes:  ajo tërë jetën është munduar e rropatur për mua, kështu që tani është rendi, që edhe unë, të bëjë diçka për të. E martova të parën që më deshi dhe kjo ishte Xhemailia e cila ishte e mire dhe kujdesej për mua, për sa kishte mundesi. Më lindi vajza ABETARJA. 

Pak kohë Pas lindjes së Abetares, Xhemailia po thuajse si në Panik i thotë sërish Ademit se është shtatzënë: 

-  Çka të bëjmë? - e pyet gruaja. 
-  Le të lindë edhe fëmija i dytë, - ia kthen Ademi. 
- Po por a nuk po e sheh se si po jetojmë - ankohet e shoqja. 
- Hesht! Nuk pyeta gjë...fëmijen do ta lindësh... 

Ademi dëshironte me çdo kushtë tia plotësonte dëshirën nënës, që ta shihte me djalë.Dhe, ajo dëshirë iu kishte plotësuar më vonë kur i lindi djali:të cilin e pagëzojë me emrin:SHQIPTAR! 




NJË DETAJ NGA JETA NE LIRI. 

Ademi thotë: Më kujtohet kur në Kosovë u mbajtë mbledhja e linguistëve dhe diskutohej për gjuhën letrare.Më e keqja ishte se mbledhjen e udhëhiqte një farë Kol Shiroka i cili Pak dinte të fliste shqip dhe më mire fliste serbisht. Dhe në një moment ky Kol Shiroka ishte ngritur dhe kishte thënë: 
- Ne nuk do të fusim këtu gjuhën e Enver Hoxhës dhe të Mehmet Shehut!. 
 Isha futur në një qoshe dhe po dëgjoja; të flisja skisha të drejtë. Kishte aty studentë, Profesor, intelektual... Dhe aty na doli se gjuhën standarde e paskan folur vetum Ata të dy... Askush nga intelektualët nuk e pati guximin të ngrihet dhe ti thoshte:  Ngo more Ti ktu! Po si ka folur ai popull para se të linde Enver Hoxha a?Në çfarë gjuhe a? Po kur të vdesin këta të dy në çfare gjuhe do të flet prapë ai popull ë?Të gjithë heshtnin. Unë veq sa kisha dalur nga burgu dhe mendova që; hë për hë të rri. 


Në fillim të viteve të 60-ta situata në Kosovë ishte shumë e rëndë. Mbrojtja im në gjyq e kishte pas efektin e vet dhe nuk ishte harruar lehtë. Në ato vite, Prishtina të ngjante në një Vullkan që ishte gati të shpërthente. Policia dhe gjyqi nga unë kishin krijuar një hero të vogël. Në vitin 1964 Shqipëria për shkakë se jugosllavia shkilte të drejtat e shqiptareve e kishte sulmuar rëndë atë... Dhe atëherë Tanjugu kishte botuar një artikull, se sikur, aspak nuk është e vërtetë, ajo se çfarë thotë Shqipëria dhe se shqiptarët, janë të kënaqur me jeten e tyre në jugosllavi... 

 E, tani thotë Ademi, do ti tregojmë Tanjugut dhe të gjithëve se sa jemi ne të  kënaqun me jeten e robit...Vendos që të mos rrijë dhe të lëviz diçka... Por së pari dëshiron të bisedojë më atë që i kishte dhënë, sy e zemër, me nënëloken e tij... 


BISEDA NËNË DHE BIR 

Ademi: NËNË UNË E DI QË TI KE HJEK SHUMË PËR MUA! UNË KAM MARRË NJË VENDIM, POR PA LEJEN TËNDE DHE PA BEKIMIN TËNDË, NUK DO TË BËJË ASGJË... 

( gjithmonë kur i lexojë këto fjalë shpërthejë në vajë - vërejtja ime) 

Dhe ajo i thotë. 
Nëna: BIR, PUNO PËR POPULL, DHE JO PËR NËNEN! NËNA NJË DITË DO TË VDESË, A POPULLI - POPULLI KURRË NUK VDESË! 


vazhdon

----------


## Llapi

FILLON JETA ILEGALE 

Në një kohë shumë të shkurtër, pasi që e merr bekimin e nënës,Lëvizja Revolucionare për Bashkimin e Shqiptarëve numërom jo më pak se 300 anëtarë. 

" Frikë ne nuk kishim por përvojë jo edhe aq. Sikur të kishim, do të punonim ngadalë mençurisht dhe më shkathtë. 
Programin dhe statutin e kësaj organizate e kishte shkruar dhe ideuar vetë Adem Demaçi. 
2 Unë as që e dija se organizata e jonë ishte rritur dhe kishte më shumë se 300 veta une njihja mezi dikund nja 25 veta. Qëllimi ynë kryesor dhe primar ishte : BASHKIMI I KOSOVËS ME NËNËN SHQIPËRI! Në statut e kishim shkruar: " se këtë BASHKIMIN do të tentojmë ta realizojmë me mjete paqësore dhe nëse këtë nuk do ta arrijmë atëherë do të përdorim edhe ato " jo-paqësore". Kur vendosem të shpërndajmë flamujt njëri nga anëtarët e organizates tha se " kjo nuk është kurrgjë". 
- " Pritni, u thashë - do të shihni që ; me të vërtet është diçka! 
Më vonë na kishin akuzuar se kemi punuar sipas sistemit të " tresheve" po nuk ishte kështu sepse ne takoheshin edhe nga dhjetë përnjëherë.. 



BURGOSJA E DYTË DHE NDARJA NGA VAJZA ABETARJA 

Në mëngjez të 8 qershorit të vitit 1964 burgoset dhe arrestohet Adem Demaçi.Nga liria ishin privuar edhe anëtarët e tjerë të Organizatës. Përpos nënës dhe motrës, kësaj radhe Simboli i ynë i rezistencës kombëtare, në shtëpi lë edhe vajzën Abetaren dhe gruan Xhemailien . Ajo, vajza ishte në gjumë, kur kishin ardhë, për të bërë arrestimin e babait. Ishte veq shtatë muajshe dhe akoma nuk e dinte se; bota në të cilën do t'i duhej të jetonte ishte plot me hipokrizi. 

Ademi tregon: 
" Kur pata vendosur të formojë organizatën ilegale qeshë përshendetur nga të gjitha sentimentalizmat . Kur të vendosish njëherë, që ti nuk je më atëherë të gjitha ato që munden të të gjejnë i pranon në mënyrë të qetë. ishte vështirë të marrësh një vendim të tillë - üpor atëe kisha marrë shumë më herët se të më burgosnin dhe thellë në vete isha pregaditur që të ndahem edhe nga nëna, gruaja, fëmijët... 
Kështu që arrestimi dhe vetë burgosja nuk më janë dukursi diçka e rëndë".... 
Një udbash me emrin Bogdanoviq , të cilin Ademi e cilëson si më dinaku që e kishte takuar ndonjëherë kishte urdhëruar që ai kësaj radhe në vend burgut të Prishtines të dërgohej në Podujevë... 
Por Ademi kësaj radhe e kishte përvojen e burgosjes së parë. 

Në hetuesi: 
- Kur ke pas guxim me punuar kundër nesh atëherë duhet të kesh guxim të flasësh edhe para nesh dhe të tregosh se cilët janë bashkëpunëtorët e tuaj... 
kërkonin që ai të fliste 
- Kur është njeriu jashtë lokaleve të burgut, - u thotë Ademi - ju kërkoni që Ai të mos flasë. E, kur e fusni këtu mbrenda ju i thoni që të flasë: interesant është kjo puna e juaj... 
- Fole apo nuk fole ne kemi mjaft fakte që ty të të shkatrrojmë! - i thotë udbashi 
- A mendonë ti për vete për nënën për familjen? - i thotë udbashi tjetër. 
- JO! - përgjigjet Ademi si prej pushkës. - Unë mendojë vetum për shkatërrimin tuaj! 

GJYKIMI I DYTË 

Seanca gjyqësore mbahet në prishtinë. Adem demaçi në gjyq e pranon se ai e ka formuar Organizaten ilegale. Por, kësaj radhe nuk i kishin lejuar që gjyqin ta shfrytezonte q¨¨e edhe një herë ti pështynte xhelatët në fytyrë. Gjyqtarë ishte Tahir Dibrani - " shqiptarë". Nuk e lejonte të burgosurin të fliste duke e ndërpre. Në fundë ky farë tradhtari i shqipton Adem Demaçit 15 vite burg. Pra gjyqtari Tahir (D)Ibrani e dëno maksimalisht. në këtë proces ishin dënuar edhe: Ramadan Shala, Rexhep Elmazi, Zeçir Gërvalla, Hilmi Rakovica. Të gjithë këta kishin marë nga 12 vite e më pak. Kështu gjyqtari Tahir Ibrani, një serbofil i përbetuar plotësonte dëshirat e padronëve të tij. fazli grajçevcin dhe Shaban Shalën ( të dy mësues) i kishin mbytur gjatë torturave... 

TMERRET E NISHIT 

Në nish ishte tmerr. Të gjithë ishin pregaditur; udhëheqja, gardianët për të na " pritur": sharje, kërcenime, punë të rëndë rrahje! përditshmëri burgu! isha në " 17-en" dhe aty ishin më shumë se 80 veta. Shtretrit ishin deri në katër katë. ishte vështirë. Si gjithkund që shqiptarët ishin të diskriminuar edhe këtu, ani pse kishte të burgosur të tjerë shqiptarët ishin më të diskriminumit. ndjehej një diskriminim i madh ndajë shqiptarëve. për gabimin më të vogël i burgosuri - shqiptar dërgohej në vetmi. Nëse ndonjeri nga ne nuk i kishte fshirë mirë si duhet këpucët menjëherë e dërgonin në vetmi... Shqiptarët ishin në fund të durimit. Më thonin duhet të ndërmarrim diçka: U thoja: prisni, ngadalë, do të qëndrojmë! do ta përballojmë edhe këtë! 
Një ditë po qelnim kanale. Din Spahia ishtee i semurë nga 2 sarilleku. ishte nisur me shkue te mjeku i burgut . Ai mjeku as që kishte dashur ta ndëgjojë bile. E kishte hudhur jashtë dhe atë me arroganc. Atëherë filluam të bëjmë grevë urie. Pas tri dite grevë urie erdhen na morën dhe na shpërndanë nëpër burgje tjera... 

DËSHIRA DHE INATI 

Adem Demaçin e dergojnë në burgun e Pozharevcit. Ai atje fillon një jetë të re burgu. Plot 13 muaj i kalon në vetmi në burgun e pozharevcit. 
Ademi tregon: 
" kisha filluar të ha. Nuk mërzitesha dhe pes pare si jepja që isha ne vetmi.. një ditë vjen mbikqyresi dhe kur më pa me tha: 

- pa shiko ti këta, ky edhe qenka përmiresuar..qenka trashur... 
. Pse çka ke menduar, - i thotë Ademi. - se unë do të mërzitem a? 
Mbikqyresi kishte ikur. Në burg ishte ligj që i burgosuri mund të hargjojë aq para sa mundet me i pas. Pra aq sa mund ti dergonin familjarët. Në kantinë mund të blenim: pemë dhe perime, qumësht. Ne që ishim në izolim, pra në vetmi, nuk kishte nevojë të prisnim në rendë sepse ishte një i dënuar që e kishin caktuar për ne të vetmisë, të cilit i jepnin nje listë me gjera për të cilat ne kishim nevojë... Pas disa ditësh vije prap ai mbikqyresi që më kishte thënë: shiko ti shiko ky edhe qenka trashë" dhe më thotë: 
- Ti prej sotit nuk ke të drejtë më shumë se 2000 dinarë ti hargjosh në muajë 
- E në qoftë se ka ardhur puna gjerë aty atëherë nuk do t'i hargjojë 2000 por vetum nji mijë, sa me ta bë Ty qejfin . - i thotë Ademi me sarkazëm. 
Dhe për inat të tij, thotë baca Adem, aq i kam hargjuar një mijë. 

VIZITA E NDALUAR 

MË 28 JANAR TË VITIT 1965 NJË DITË TË FTOHTË DIMRI, NËNA E ADEM DEMAÇIT NISET PËR TË SHKUAR DHE PËR TË VIZITUAR TË BIRIN. 
kur kishte mbërritur me shumë kiamete para dyerve të burgut rojat i kishin thënë; që ti nuk mund ta shohësh të birin¨. I kishin thënë: ose të flasësh serbisht me të ose nuk do ta takosh. 
Por nëna e shkretë nuk dinte serbisht. 

I kishte thënë të bijes Aishes, motres së vetme të Ademit:bija ime, unë s'kam përse të jetojë më. Ata mua nuk po më lënë ta shoh Ademi tim! Dritën e syve të mi! Birin tim të vetum! 

NJË ËNDËRR E ÇUDITSHME 

Në vetmi, në izolim, Adem Demaçi shehë një ëndërr të çuditshme. Në ëndërr kishte dëgjuar zërin e mot¨res që po e thërriste: 
- ZGJOHU ADEM, VLLAI I MOTRES SE NËNA E JONË KA VDEKUR! ZGJOHU! 
Ai ishte dridhur dhe kishte brofë nga shtrati. ishte një natë e vështirë plot ankth e makthë për të. ishte nata e 3 marsit të vitit 1966. Pas kësaj natë njëzet ditë më vonë Ademit i vie në vizitë motra Aishe... aji i dha lajmin. Ishte taman¨e njejta ditë kur ai e kishte pas makthe nate. motra i tregojë që: NËNA PIKËRISHT I KISHTE VDEKUR ME 3 MARS TË VITIT 1966 
Pa e pa të birin dhe i biri pa e pa të ëmën! 

vazhdon

----------


## Llapi

DITA MË E PIKËLLUAR 
Ademi rrëfen:" dita ime më e pikëlluara e edhe sot ka qenë kur kam dëgjuar që nëna më kishte vdekur. Ajo nuk ishte një nënë çfaredo, por ishte një nënë-shok, një nënë-mike! Ajo ishte ma shumë se nënë! Edhe babë edhe nënë! Kur ajo vdiq unë isha në izolim. Shumë-shumë rëndë e kisha përjetuar vdekjen e saj. Por disi e ngushlloja vetën kur e dija se ajo më nuk do të hiqke dhe nuk do të rropatej më. e , dija që ajo tani nuk do të ketë mundime nga jeta! Në një farë mënyre e kisha më lehtë që nuk e kisha parë të vdekur! Mua edhe sot më duket sikur ajo e gjallë është dhe të cilën do ta shohë. këtë ndjenjë e kam. Atëherë në intermecot e pikëllimeve të mëdhaja e gjeja edhe prehjen se ajo nuk do mundohet më. Kisha qarë sa kisha mundur. Kur ata që na komandonin na i mbyllnin dyert e qelisë, atëherë filloja dhe qaja për nënën. Kur vinte koha të më ipnin bukën unë shpejt e shpejt i fshija lotët dhe ndalesha pak. Asnjëherë nuk u kam dhënë rast të më shohin me sy të përlotur. Dhe kështu, kur ata i mbyllnin dyert unë ia filloja. 
Kur nëna më vdiq e kuptova që kisha mbetë një fukara . Deri sa njeriu e ka nënen nuk është fukara, por i ka të gjitha... 

SHKURORËZIMI 

Kohët megjithëse kishin ndryshuar dhe nuk ishte më koha sikur përpara kur " pushtetarët" kërkonin nga familjarët e të dënuarëve¨ politik që të distancoheshin prej tyre dhe nëse një gjë të tillë nuk e bënin edhe ata pësonin megjithatë metodat kishin mbetur të njejta. Presioni që u bënte UDB-a familjarëve të të burgosurve kur ata nuk liheshin të punësoheshin por as edhe të shkolloheshin. 
Pas burgosjes së dytë të Adem Demaçit, gruan e tij Xhemalijen që ishte mësuese në një fshat të Vushtrrisë, kishin filluar ta pengonin në punën e saj. Sy këqinjët dhe zemërzinjët së bashku me drejtorin e shkollës, një njerii i frikësuar dhe sipas direktivave të pushtetarëve, gruan e Ademit e kishin larguar nga puna si mësuese duke e degraduar dhe për ta poshtëruar edhe më shumë e kishin bërë pastruese të shkollës. Ajo duke pas dy fëmijë në shtëpi dhe pa burrë iu kishte dashur të pranojë. 
Të gjitha këto i merr vesh Ademi nëpërmjet motres Ajshe.. 

Ademi tregon: 
" Kam menduar dhe e kam pyetur veten sepse do të duhej grauaja për shkakë timin dhe fëmijët të pësonin. Burgimi dhe denimi të gjatë ishin dhe për vete e dija që kurrë nuk do të lëshoja pe... Kisha vendosur të ndahem nga Xhemalija... Motres i thashë: 
- Motër unë do të ndahem nga ajo. 
Ajo më thotë: mos të lutem vëlla, në mos për tjeter për hater të fëmijëve mos... 
Motra nuk e dinte se mu për shkakë të atyre fëmijëve unë doja të ndahesha. 
I thashë: do të ndahem dhe pikë! 
Dhe, motra e dinte se unë kurrë të themë ndonjë gjë ashtu duhet edhe të jetë dhe pikë. I shkrova një letër Xhemalies në vitin 1967. kërkova nga ajo që të shkojë dhe të kërkojë shkurorezim nga unë. Ajo nuk donte të pranonte një gjë të tillë. Ajo refuzonte, refuzonte në fillim por si duket më vonë edhe ajo e kuptojë që në pyetje ishte ekzistenca e fëmijëve. Represioni në familje dhe mbi familjen ishte i tmerrshëm! 
Ajo ka shkuar në gjyq dhe ka thënë se dëshiron të ndahet nga unë. Më dërguan një letër ku më pyesnin " në pranoja unë të ndahesha"? menjëherë pa u menduar e kam nënshkruar letren e ndarjes sonë. 
Menjëherë pas ndarjes së Xhemalies nga unë , atë e kanë kthyer në shkollë që të punojë sërish si mësuese. 
me këtë patëm fituar mjaftë. gruan dhe fëmijët më nuk i kishin maltretuar, a edhe unë psiqikisht isha i shlodhur tani. Me gruan i kisha nderprerë kontaktet. Ajo nuk kishte më nevojë të merzitej për mua. E saj ishte të kujdesej për fëmijët. Të gjitha obligimet ndaj meje i kishte marrë mbi vete: motra ime Aishja! 
Xhemailija ishte me fëmijët dhe mjaftë ka hequr për t'u kujdesur për ta.. 
Tani isha edhe më i rehatshëm sepse e dija që; rruga ime e vetëflijimit tani ishte e hapur dhe se në këtë rrugë s'kisha asnjë pengesë!
vazhdon

----------


## Llapi

TAKIMI I PARË ME TË BIRIN 

Deri sa ishte në burgun hetues në Prishtinë, Ademit i kishte lindur djali i tij SHQIPTARI ( kështu quhet i biri i tij). Kur ka dëgjuar për lindjen e tij me çka plotesohej deshira e nënës së tij ai ishte në vetmi dhe në një burgë hetues nën presion të tmerrshëm. 
Ademi rrëfen : 
" Pak para se të dal nga burgë në vitin 1974 i kisha thirrur fëmijët të më vinin dhe të më vizitonin. Doja t'i shifja! Më erdhën dhe atëherë për herë të parë e pashë birin tim. Dukej i çuditshëm. Për herë të parë e shihja dhe ai tani me; edhe luante edhe fliste." 
Ademi e kujton biseden e tij të parë me të birin: 
- "Në Prishtinë e kemi pas një fqinjë tanë dhe ai mbante pëllumba. Djali më thotë: 
- Bebushi ka vdekë! 
Dhe unë për herë të parë e dëgjoi se ai flet me mua. Gjithashtu edhe vajza, sepse edhe ate e kisha lënë 7 muajshe. Por, unë tani nuk isha një baba normal. Unë isha nga " ajo ana tjeter" kështu që në mënyrë të ftohtë i shikoja. Aso kohe kisha vendosur ti leja të gjitha : kisha zgjedhur rrugën e vetëflijimit! Ai takim kishte zgjatur shumë shkurtë. Fëmijët si fëmijë: nuk kishin reaguar me ndonjë interes të veçantë; shikonin anash, shëtisnin dhe luanin. Dhe, unë i shikoja pa guxuar që ti marrë dhe t'u dhurojë një puthje balli. 

" MËSHIRA PËR KONTRAREVOLUCIONARËT" 


Kur kishte ra nga pushteti Rankoviqi, Adem Demaçi ishte në izolim dhe i vetmuar por megjithatë ju kishte gëzuar një gjëje të tillë. Ai as që kishte ëndërruar që dënimi i tij do të zbritej prej 15 vite në 10-të.Edhe, pse asnjë nga pushtetarët e atëhershem nuk ishin pajtuar që ; disidentit numër një në Jugosllavi Adem Demaçit ti zbriteshin vitet e denimit, prapë se prapë, kishin vendosur pasi që me këtë mendonin se do të mashtronin popullaten dhe do të thonin; se ja hoqëm Rankoviqin dhe se ai ishte fajtor për të gjitha sepse ne nuk kemi ditur gjë! Por e vërteta qëndron krejt ndryshe:Ata jugosllavët në plenumin e Brioneve kishin bërë qerimin e hesapeve në mes veti dhe nga këto qerime hesapesh si fitmitar kishte dalë klani i titos i përkrahur edhe nga sllovenet dhe kroatët kundër klanit unitarist serbë... 
Por nëse ka të atillë që mendojnë se shqiptarëve pas kësaj iu dhurua ndonjë gjë mashtrohen lehtë. Shqiptarët me vite të tëra i kishin bërë ballë terrorit serbo-jugosllav, kishin oraganizuar për aq sa mundnin rezistencen e tyre karshi një terrori kanaibalist që ushtronin serbët si dhe demonstratat që në popull dhe në Histori njihen si; demonstratat e vitit 1968... Pra shqiptarët pas këtij Plenumi të Brioneve çdo të drejtë që e fituan; më¨parë e kishin paguar me gjakë! 


ME SAKO TË PUNËTORIT 

" Para se të lirohesha nga burgu i Pozharevcit kisha kërkuar që nga shtëpia të më sillnin një sako të punëtorit ( aso kohe i kanë thënë " një pallt "radniqki)". Nuk kam ¨dashtë që motra të hargjohej për të më blerë një sako pak më të mirë, rrëfen Baca Adem dhe vazhdon. - e dija që ajo nuk kishte para. prej nga ti merrte? Për këtë aresye e kisha kerkuar atë sakon e kaltër që ishte me e lira ndersa këpucet i kisha blerë në burgë... 

Pas dhjetë vjetësh pritje më në fund Ademi lirohet. nata e fundit e burgut thotë ai, ishte shumë e gjatë. nuk mundë kurrsesi të flija. ishte sikur të ishe ne frigorifer dhe tani pas kaq vitesh të dalish prapë. kur jam ngritur e kam pirë një gotë qumësht sikur çdo mëngjes që bëja. 
Dola nga burgu. Akoma pa e leshuar qytetin e policisë kur na ndalen policia. Kërkuan të kontrollonin çantat ( një çantë e kishte)... 
Kjo për Ademin ishte sinjalë që; ai do ta kishte më vështirë jashtë burgut se gjatë kohës që ishte në burgë... 
fatkeqësisht ngjarjet e mëvonshme e dokumentojnë një gjë të tillë...!

----------


## ARIANI_TB

KUSH DESHMOI KUNDER ADEM DEMAÇIT,NE GJYKIMIN E PARE TE TIJ NE MARS TE VITIN 1959..?!?! 

(...) 

Më 19 nëntor 1958 UDB-a jugosllave(lexo-serbosllave) e burgos për herë të parë atdhetarin Adem Demaçi dhe në arsyetimin për paraburgimin e tij,thuhet:”Për arsye se ka vepruar armiqësisht kundër rregullimit shtetëror dhe shoqëror të RFPJ-së,ngase është angazhuar për shkëputjen e territorit të Kosovës dhe bashkimit të saj me Shqipërinë.”!!! 
Aktakuza e përgaditur nga udbashët :e mira/e keqja: .Mihajlloviq,Mom(o)çillo Çanoviq,Vojisllav Mihajlloviq...dhe e realizuar nga prokurori Radovan Bullajiq dhe zëvendësprokurori Mirosllav Llazareviq,është ndërtuar nga dëshmitë e dëshmitarëve Shqiptarë:Zekeria Cana,Ali Aliu,Fahredin Gunga,Adem Gajtani,Avdi Avdiu,Shemsi Osmani,Rafael Sopi,Sabit Ratkoceri,Ismet Bytyqi,Shefqet Popova,Din Mehmeti,Sylejman Drini dhe Xhafer Ruzhdiu. 

Me këtë rast po veçojë dëshmitë e Zekeria Canës(tani historian),Ali Aliut(shkrimtar,njëri nga themeluesit e LDK-së) dhe të Fahredin Gungës(poet-ish kryeredaktor i RTP-së,tani i ndjerë). 

- ZEKERIA CANA para udbashit Momo Çanoviq,më 25 janar 1959 ndër të tjera deklaron:”Të pandehurin Adem Demaçi e njoh nga fundi i vitit 1954.Në atë kohë kemi qenë bashkë në studime,në Beograd.Në vitin 1955 jam takuar me të pandehurin në Beograd dhe ai qysh atëherë,para meje është paraqitur armiqësisht.Më ka folur se pushteti i Jugosllavisë po i shpërngul shqiptarët nga Kosmeti për në Turqi,sepse frikësohet se nëse shqiptarët do të mbesin edhe mëtutje në Kosmet,ata do të kërkojnë që Kosmeti t´i bashkangjitet Shqipërisë.Përmes shpërnguljes së shqiptarëve,pushteti po përpiqet që Kosmetin të mbajë edhe mëtutje në kuadrin e territorit jugosllavë...Për aksionin e armëve Demaçi ka thënë se pushteti e ka ndërmarrë këtë aksion me qëllim të frikësimit të popullit shqiptar dhe që ta detyrojë atë të shpërngulet nga Kosmeti,ndërsa atë ta mbaj si territor të Jugosllavisë...Diku në verën e të njejtit vit(1955)jam takuar me Adem Demaçin në Gjakovë.Ai kishte ardhur për mbajtjen e orës letrare dhe atëherë e kam ftuar në drekë në shtëpinë time.Derisa ishte në shtëpinë time më ka folur se Kosmeti duhet t´i takojë,gjithësesi Shqipërisë,me plebishit ose me luftë...Po kështu para meje ka folur edhe për gjendjen ekonomike në Kosmet,duke potencuar se Kosmeti është mjaftë i zhvilluar ekonomikisht,por është i eksploatuar nga pushteti i Jugosllavisë,i cili nuk po investon asnjë objekt ekonomik në Kosmet...!!!” 

-ALI ALIU në dëshminë e tij dhënë para të njejtit udbash më 24 janar 1959,ndër të tjera deklaron:”Diku në pranverën e vitit 1958,kemi udhëtuar nga Beogradi për në Prishtinë. Që të mbajmë orë letrare nëpër Kosmet.Kemi udhëtuar disa shokë,studentë shqiptarë.Atëherë jemi takuar me Adem Demaçin në hotelin”Nova Jugosllavia”në Prishtinë.Jemi takuar unë,Din Mehmeti,Fahredin Gunga,Hysni Hoxha,Zekeria Cana e ndoshta edhe ndonjë tjetër,por nuk më kujtohet.Me këtë rast pos tjerash,Demaçi na ka thënë si vijon:-se ndaj shqiptarëve të Kosmetit nga ana e pushtetit po bëhen padrejtësi të ndryshme;se shqiptarët po shpërngulen për në Turqi dhe se me këto shpërngulje pushteti dëshiron që Kosmetin ta mbajë edhe mëtutje për vete.Po të qëndronin shqiptarët edhe mëtutje në Kosmet,pushtetarët janë të bindur se Kosmetin do ta humbasin.Me qëllim të mbajtjes së Kosmetit për vete(që të mbetet edhe mëtutje jugosllav)ata kanë organizuar aksionin e armëve,duke i rrahur e maltretuar shqiptarët,të cilët detyrohen të shpërngulen për në Turqi dhe kështu problemi i Kosmetit zgjidhet përfundimisht...!!!” 

-FAHREDIN GUNGA,para të njejtit udbash hetues ,më 21 janar 1959,ndër të tjera deklaron:”...Më kujtohet se diku në pranverën e vitit 1958 kam qenë në shoqëri me Demaçin dhe me shokët e tjerë si :ngerdheshje: in Mehmeti,Ali Aliu,Hysni Hoxha,Zekeria Cana, dhe disa të tjerë,të gjithë studentë në Beograd.Jemi takuar në hotel”Nova Jugosllavia”në Prishtinëdhe kemi qenë të ulur në separe të këtij hoteli.Me këtë rast Demaçi na ka folur se si në projekt të ligjit të ri për shkollat parashihet heqja e gjuhëve të pakicave në shkollat emesme.Në lidhje me këtë Demaçi ka qenë i revoltuar dhe ka thënë se ky ligj më së shumti i godet shqiptarët në Kosmet,se ky është kulminacioni i të padrejtave që po u bëhen shqiptarëve nga ana e pushtetit dhe se kjo është një masë që po merret posaçërisht ndaj shqiptarëve dhe se po bëhet me paramendim nga pushteti aktual.Kur kemi dal nga hoteli jemi nisur bashkë në drejtim të Gërmisë kah shkolla Normale.Gjatë rrugës Demaçi na ka thënë se ne,si intelektualë,duhet të jemi unikë,sepse me unitet mund t´i kontribuojmë popullit tonë...!!!” 

(...) 

Pas ngritjes së aktakuzës PPQ nr.14/59 19.02.1959,në Gjykatën e Qarkut në Prishtinë më 17 mars 1959 u mbajt procesi gjyqësor kundër Adem Demaçit i drejtuar nga gjyqtari Dragutin Kallugjeroviq dhe gjykatësit porotë :e mira/e keqja: ehmed Kalaveshi,Riza Voca dhe Qazim Bajgora..Dhe këtij simboli të qëndresës shqiptare me këtë rast”në emër të popullit”sipas nenit 117 paragrafi 1 i LP dhe sipas nenit 16,paragrafi 1 i LP,ju shqiptua denimi në kohëzgjatje prej 5 vjetësh burg të rëndë...!!! 

(Burimi-“Dosja Demaçi”Prishtinë 2003,faqe 54-55…)

----------


## Llapi

UDHËHEQËSIT KOSOVARË 

tË GJITHË UDHËHEQSIT KOOSVARË KISHIN një të përbashkët: që ata kurrë dhe asnjiherë nuk ishin zgjedhur nga populli dhe po ashtu kurrë dhe asnjëherë nuk kishin punuar për këtë popull! Ata thjesht ishin përçues të zërit të Beogradit në Kosovë. Ata kishin po ashtu edhe një emblem tjeter të përbashkët: ata pa dallim asnjeri prej tyre asnjëherë dhe në asnjë mënyrë nuk ishte idolizuar nga pjesa e shëndoshë e popullsisë.. 


Alibi PËR ATË" SE NA IKU KOSOVA" 

Flet Ademi: 
" Pasi që na e " pregaditen okupimin e ri" nëpërmjet kushtetutes së vitit 19742 shihej qartë që kishte forca të cilat nuk ishin të kënaqura me këtë mashtrim dhe okupim të ri pavaresisht se ishin arritur ca " rezulltate". Por po ashtu nga ana tjeter as beogradi nuk ishte pajtuar që Koaova tani më të frymonte pak më lirë kështu që edhe ata ,kishin filluat pregaditjet e tyre që të mundnin serish të kontrollonin Kosoven sikurse edhe më parë... 

BURGOSJA E TRETË 

Pushtetarët ishin në rrugë të mirë që të vënin rrjeten mbi kokën e Ademit, rrjetë për të cilën ishin duke punuar që një kohë të gjatë. Demaçi, " irredentist", "Nacionalist", " intelektual kombëtar" ishte pengesë për të gjithë e më së shumti për sherbetorët e klikes së Fadil Hoxhës. rrjeta e Marimanges ishte ndertuar vetum pritej koha dhe momenti për ta hudhur atë... 

Simboli I Rezistencës Kombëtare rrëfen: 

" Në vitin 1974 në Konviktat e studentëve qenë hudhur parolla me përmbajtje " armiqësore". Dhe unë dëgjojë për ato trakte që ishin hudhur. E dija që pushtetaret këtë gjë do të mundoheshin ta shfrytezonin për qëllimet e tyre të njohura anti-shqiptare. mirëpo, megjithatë doli se akteret e këtij aksioni i kishin zbuluar dhe se në krye të tyre kishte qenë Adem RUkiqi. Pra udhëheqes i grupit ishte ai. Por rexhisoret e burgosjes sime të serishme, donin që me çdo kushtë aty t'i perzinin edhe ish anëtaret e organizates sime të cilët në nderkohë të gjithë ishin të lirë sepse e kishin mbajtur burgun. Siç duket UDB-a pregaditjet i kishte filluar qysh sa kemi qenë në burgun e Pozharevcit që; me daljen tonë të kenë mundesi serish të na burgosin. Në të vërtetë disa anëtar të grupit të KADRI OSMANIT( ky me ca të tjerë veq ishin arrestuar), të cilin grup policia kishte arritur ta zbulojë dhe asgjësojë, me qëllim i kishin lanë të lirë disa ( nuk ishin arrestuar), që po sa të dalim ne, të kenë mundesi pastaj të na lidhin me ta, se gjoja kemi veprue së bashku... UDB-a si duket e kishte ditur që; kur të dalë prej burgut disa prej tyre do të vinin të më vizitonin dhe kështu pastaj më vonë këto vizita ti lidhnin sikur kanë pas për qëllim bashkimin tonë të swerishëm në një organizatë tjeter ilegale. Po ashtu më vonë në verë e burgosën Adem Rukiqin. Pas kësaj burgosjeje më përcillnin edhe më shumë. Pak më vonë e burgosin edhe Skënder Kastratin ( ishte në LDK-ë në Kryesi në vitet e para të 90-es por per shkakë se ishte I burgosur politik e kishin larguar me pretekst se " po komprometohet LDK-ja ne syt¨e e policisë - vërejtja ime) i cili kishte qenë vetum njëherë të më vizitojë në shtëpi. Unë Skender Kastratin ( Skenderin shokët e tij e pershkruajnë si të pathyeshum gjatë torturave të hetuesisë - vërejtja ime) e njihja si Organizator të demonstratave të vitit 1968. Pas tij burgoseshin njerëz të njohur dhe të panjohur me rendë. Ishte një terror i paparë policor. Dhe në fund gjoja se kishin mbledhur mjaftë material - vijnë edhe te unë dhe më burgosin. Propaganda, shtypi, televizioni dhe mjetet e tjera me të madhe kishin lajmëruar se u zu grupa e Adem Demaçit e cila kur edhe nuk ishte emëruar se cila ishte ajo: Pra, ishte një kurthë i pregaditur mirë nga pushtetaret e kohës. E, pata lexuar në Rilindje se fjala është për një grupë irredentist prej 19 vetave. unë nga këta i njihja vetum dy a tre veta të Grupit të dikurshëm të Kadri Osmanit. Të tjerët kurrë nuk i kisha parë. Po ashtu as ata mua nuk më njihnin". 
Për herë të parë ishin takuar në sallën e gjyqit. 

" Ata me këtë burgosje timen mua më kishin bë shërbim. Po e përseris, unë nuk isha në gjendje asgjë të bëjë sepse Ata më përcillnin panderprerë. isha i bllokuar të bëja diçka edhe sikur të doja ta bëjë këtë gjë. E dija se do të më zinin menjeherë, Duke i ditur të gjitha këto kjo burgosje per mua në një farë menyre ishte edhe si e mirëseardhur: Ata nga unë po krijonin heroin! Isha i sigurt¨që dënimi i imi dp të ishte nxitje dhe që të tjerët të rebeloheshin dhe të vazhdonin edhe me më intenzitet punën tonë. Por nuk kishin llogaritur se me burgosjen time ata do të nxisnin rininë të merr persiper organizimin e jetes dhe të shoqerisë me ide edhe më të avansuara se ato që i kishim ne... kosova pas burgosjes sonë ishte zgjuar në një mengjes nga gjumi me mijera trakte të shpërndara anekend ssaj... 
çdo gjë kishte shkuar ndryshe se siç e kishin planifikuar pushtetarët:Me burgosjen time mëe shumë kishin humbur se që kishin fituar¨ 


NDËRGJEGJJA IME E PASTËR 

Rrëfen baca Adem: 

" Po sa më burgosen me thanë: 
_ ke të drejtë të mos flasësh 
- Jo, u thashë . - do të flasë valla edhe mirë. 
Më kishin burgosur pa fajë kështu që deshiroja që me ketë rast ti lajë borgjet me të gjitha atë të cilët e kishin pregaditur skenarin e burgosjes sime. Në mënyrë të hapur ju pata thënë: SE JUGOSLLAVIA DO TË DUHEJ TË HIQTE DORË NGA KOSOVA DHE SE AJO KOSOVA PRA DO TË DUHEJ T'I BASHKANGJITEJ SHQIPËRISË! 
Akuza se kisha formuar një grupë ilegal prej 19 vetave ishte i rrejshum kështu që kisha vendosur me mbrojtjen tiime para burgut ta fitojë diqysh burgun bile te di se per çka... Kështu që 15 vitet e ardhshme do të mundesha i qetë të shkoja dhe t'i mbaja..E dija se 15 do të mi jepnin. 

Akuza 

Akuza ishte e tmerrshme. të gjitha na i kishin mveshur. Pa as edhe një argument na e kishin lanë ne fajin për traktet të cilat i kishin hudhur ata të grupit të Kadri osmanit. Por edhe në kërkesen tonë që të na i tregojnë se cilat ishin ato parolla: kurr nuk na i kanë treguar. E kishin shfrytezuar disa nga grupi i Adem Rukiqit që të dëshmonin kundër nesh.. I kishin maltretuar aq shumë sa që i kishin detyruar që të dëshmonuin në mënyrë të rrejshme... i kishin detyruar që gjatë hetuesis të; akuzonin vetveten, të akuzonin të tjerët... natyrisht në gjyq të gjithë ata i kishin demantuar ato që kishin thënë gjatë hetuesis. Por gjykatesi Durmish Koçinaj lexonte vetum ato të cilat ia kishin pregaditur. 
Duhet të cekët edhe kjo gjë: ASNJERI NGA GJYKATESIT E GJYQIT TË RRETHIT TË PRISHTINËS - aso kohe nuk kishin pranuar të jenë gjykates te ketij procesi. Kështu që Mahmut Bakalli gjykatesin Durmish Koçinaj e kishte sjellë nga Prizreni special për këtë gjyq, Bile kishin shkuar aq largë sa që edhe daktilografen nga prizreni e kishin sjellë. Në gjyq i kishin sakatosur nuk u kishin dhënë në dorë as për ta lexuar dhe as për ta shikuar aktakuzen... 
çdo gjë ishte e montuar: Por nuk pyeste njeri:Pushteti s'pyeste njeri! 
procesi gjyqesor ishte i mbyllur. e dinin që Ademi çdo paraqitje publike do ta shfrytezonte për të paraqitur pikpamjet e tija politike... Por dikush kujtohet se nuk është kështu mirë dhe atëherë shpallet se procesi do të ishte i hapur dhe publik... Po kush guxonte e të vinte se. As mizat nuk guxonin të hynin e lërë më të ketë publik... Nuk na gjykonin në gjykatë por e kishin improvizue një gjyq në lokalet e hetuesisë. Në njëren anë i kishim xhembat në anën tjetër muret. faktikisht denoheshin në lokale të burgut -gjyq! 

Flet Ademi: 
" Avokati im, Xhafer Kasemi në të vërtet mundohet të më ndihmonte por gjykatesi Koçinaj nuk lejonte që procesi të zhvillohej normalisht. bile nuk na kishte lejuar as fjalën perfundimtare ta thonim veq na kishte thanë: a e pranoni mbrojtjen e avokateve tuaj po ose jo! ishte e qarte se çdo gjë ishte e montuar. Ne krahasim me heren e dytë kësaj radhe më denonin pa pikë faji.. 
në fundë gjykatesi lexon: 
- Adem Demaçi denohet me 15 vjet burgë... 

Në burgun e Prishtines ishte një qeli betoni dhe aty i vendosnin të gjithë ata të pa permirsueshmit kështu që Ademin pa një pa dy e kishin vendosur aty. pas kësaj në atë qeli betoni i burgosuri Demaçi i kishte kaluar plot nëntë muaj... 

Asfiksimi 

E kishin futur në një " maricë" të vogël vetë i treti në të cilën nuk kishte se ka të depertonte ajri dhe e kishin nisur për në vuajtje të denimit. pak ajër, a ishte vapë e madhe. kishin filluar të villnin. Shoferi as që kishte dashtë të dëgjonte per ndaljen e automjetit dhe as rojat që ishin me të... në mbremje e kishin sjellur serish ne burgun Qendror të Beogradit. të nesermen në mëngjes e kishin nisur për Zagreb dhe nga aty për në Stara gradishkë... 

Stara Gradishka 

Ky burg pas Golli otokut numrohet si burgtu më i tmerrshum në ish-jugosllavin. Më 30 korrik të vitit 1976 e kishin derguar Simbolin dhe tani më Mendelen e Evropes në atë burgë. 
" asnjëherë nuk kam qenë i sëmurë, - tregon baca Adem. - dy herë më kishin derguar në spital për të më kontrolluar. me siguri me dergonin per të parë në isha i shëndoshë apo edhe per të parë se a e kam afer vdekjen. me shikuan internistet dhe më derguan në rentgen për të shikuar mushkërit... dhe, kur e kishin verejt se nuk e kisha ndermend të vdesë me siguri kishin thënë. " lëshoje budallen"...ky kurrë s'ka me vdekë.. ( Dhe, me të vertetë e kanë ditë Ata se; Adem Demaçi kurrë nuk do të vdesë! - vërejtja ime)..dhe pas kësaj kurrr më nuk paten ardhë për të më marrë dhe për mem que në kontroll"... 

Thashetheme për Adem DemaçIn 

rreth Ademit thurreshin aso kohe lloj - lloj thashethemesh.. Nga disa degjohej se ai është në gjendje që edhe grupe terroriste të angazhojë dhe mund¨¨e të dëgjonte njeri se, sikur ai qendronte pas grupit të Ismail Krasniqit të cilët në vitin 1983/84 kishin hedhur ca bomba ne disa vende të prishtines... Pra, edhe pse Adem demaçi në burgt ishte ai edhe nga aty u fuste tmerrin armiqëve. natyrisht që Ademi as edhe ma te voglin haber se ka pas per këtë grupë por pushtetaret aq shumë ia kishin frikën sa që ngado që shkonin vetum Adema shifnin! 

Pas 15 vitesh të vështira vijmë te viti 1990. 
LAJMI I DHËNË NË MEDIA: Sot u lirua nga burgu Adem Demaçi! 
Por Ademi në faktë nuk ishte liruar, ai akoma ishte në burgë... 
Tregon: " në faktë lajmin për lirimin tim e kisha dëgjuar në radio! kishte ndodhur një tragji-komedi... të burgosurit e rinjë filluan të brohosisnin: 
_ baca Adem po ti qenke liruar! - më thonë. 
- Po si me kanë liruar?, - i pyes unë ta... - a po më shifni që këtu me ju jam... 
Dhe, atëherë filluam të qeshnim të gjithë me njeri - tjetrin. 
baca Adem kishte pervojë të hidhur nga e kaluara por tani ai ishte liruar me të vërtetë... Ligji famëkeq 114 për kontrarevolucion ishte hjekur dhe të gjithë të burgosurit nën ketë nenë liroheshin, kush më herët e kush më vonë... Bacen Adem ky ligj e rroku me në atë kohë kur edhe po i mbushte plot 15 vite vuajtje - që do të thoshte aspak..por kësaj radhe nuk i duhej sako nga e motra sepse ishin perkujdes autoritetet që t'i blinin një palë rroba... 

I madh e i vogël kishin dalë në Merdare për të pritur ardhejn e simbolit të Rezistences në kosovë. njeriun i cili i kishte mësuar kosovaret se; si flitet shqip, se si ecet shqip, se si hahet shqip, se si frymohet shqip! në fshatin e tij në Lupçë hidhej vallja: Kosova ishte në festë! Kosova po e priste birin e saj të vetëm dhe të paperseritshum: Simbolin e rezistences i cili i dha gjithçka asaj e pa kerkuar asgjë prej saj! Por Ademi nuk erdhi atë ditë! Nuk e lanë! Por ai erdhi pak ditë më vonë! 
Adem demaçi që nga kjo ditë nuk u nda më nga Kosova: E kemi akoma në mesin tonë! dhe, pasi e kemi ta nderojmë e ta dojmë veç nji grimë për aq sa e deshi ai Kosovën...

----------


## Llapi

Te nderuar debatues te kesaj teme, 
Ne vijim ju ftoje qe te lexoni nje material burimor,lidhur me gjykimin e pare te bacit Adem.Dhe aty do te mesoni emrat e atyre qe deshmuan kunder tij.Me kete rast po i sjelli vetem deshmite e 3 deshmitareve,qe jane te njohur per opinionin shqiptares,si:Zekeria Cana(historian),Ali Aliu-shkrimtar dhe njeri nga themeluesit e LDK-se) dhe Fahredin Gunga -poet dhe kryeredaktor ne RTP,i cili para disa vitesh ka ikur nga kjo bote. 

Ju pershendes, 
Sheradin Berisha 
----- 

KUSH DESHMOI KUNDER ADEM DEMAÇIT,NE GJYKIMIN E PARE TE TIJ NE MARS TE VITIN 1959..?!?! 

(...) 

Më 19 nëntor 1958 UDB-a jugosllave(lexo-serbosllave) e burgos për herë të parë atdhetarin Adem Demaçi dhe në arsyetimin për paraburgimin e tij,thuhet:Për arsye se ka vepruar armiqësisht kundër rregullimit shtetëror dhe shoqëror të RFPJ-së,ngase është angazhuar për shkëputjen e territorit të Kosovës dhe bashkimit të saj me Shqipërinë.!!! 
Aktakuza e përgaditur nga udbashët:M.Mihajlloviq,Mom(o)çillo Çanoviq,Vojisllav Mihajlloviq...dhe e realizuar nga prokurori Radovan Bullajiq dhe zëvendësprokurori Mirosllav Llazareviq,është ndërtuar nga dëshmitë e dëshmitarëve Shqiptarë:Zekeria Cana,Ali Aliu,Fahredin Gunga,Adem Gajtani,Avdi Avdiu,Shemsi Osmani,Rafael Sopi,Sabit Ratkoceri,Ismet Bytyqi,Shefqet Popova,Din Mehmeti,Sylejman Drini dhe Xhafer Ruzhdiu. 

Me këtë rast po veçojë dëshmitë e Zekeria Canës(tani historian),Ali Aliut(shkrimtar,njëri nga themeluesit e LDK-së) dhe të Fahredin Gungës(poet-ish kryeredaktor i RTP-së,tani i ndjerë). 

- ZEKERIA CANA para udbashit Momo Çanoviq,më 25 janar 1959 ndër të tjera deklaron:Të pandehurin Adem Demaçi e njoh nga fundi i vitit 1954.Në atë kohë kemi qenë bashkë në studime,në Beograd.Në vitin 1955 jam takuar me të pandehurin në Beograd dhe ai qysh atëherë,para meje është paraqitur armiqësisht.Më ka folur se pushteti i Jugosllavisë po i shpërngul shqiptarët nga Kosmeti për në Turqi,sepse frikësohet se nëse shqiptarët do të mbesin edhe mëtutje në Kosmet,ata do të kërkojnë që Kosmeti t´i bashkangjitet Shqipërisë.Përmes shpërnguljes së shqiptarëve,pushteti po përpiqet që Kosmetin të mbajë edhe mëtutje në kuadrin e territorit jugosllavë...Për aksionin e armëve Demaçi ka thënë se pushteti e ka ndërmarrë këtë aksion me qëllim të frikësimit të popullit shqiptar dhe që ta detyrojë atë të shpërngulet nga Kosmeti,ndërsa atë ta mbaj si territor të Jugosllavisë...Diku në verën e të njejtit vit(1955)jam takuar me Adem Demaçin në Gjakovë.Ai kishte ardhur për mbajtjen e orës letrare dhe atëherë e kam ftuar në drekë në shtëpinë time.Derisa ishte në shtëpinë time më ka folur se Kosmeti duhet t´i takojë,gjithësesi Shqipërisë,me plebishit ose me luftë...Po kështu para meje ka folur edhe për gjendjen ekonomike në Kosmet,duke potencuar se Kosmeti është mjaftë i zhvilluar ekonomikisht,por është i eksploatuar nga pushteti i Jugosllavisë,i cili nuk po investon asnjë objekt ekonomik në Kosmet...!!! 

-ALI ALIU në dëshminë e tij dhënë para të njejtit udbash më 24 janar 1959,ndër të tjera deklaron:Diku në pranverën e vitit 1958,kemi udhëtuar nga Beogradi për në Prishtinë. Që të mbajmë orë letrare nëpër Kosmet.Kemi udhëtuar disa shokë,studentë shqiptarë.Atëherë jemi takuar me Adem Demaçin në hotelinNova Jugosllavianë Prishtinë.Jemi takuar unë,Din Mehmeti,Fahredin Gunga,Hysni Hoxha,Zekeria Cana e ndoshta edhe ndonjë tjetër,por nuk më kujtohet.Me këtë rast pos tjerash,Demaçi na ka thënë si vijon:-se ndaj shqiptarëve të Kosmetit nga ana e pushtetit po bëhen padrejtësi të ndryshme;se shqiptarët po shpërngulen për në Turqi dhe se me këto shpërngulje pushteti dëshiron që Kosmetin ta mbajë edhe mëtutje për vete.Po të qëndronin shqiptarët edhe mëtutje në Kosmet,pushtetarët janë të bindur se Kosmetin do ta humbasin.Me qëllim të mbajtjes së Kosmetit për vete(që të mbetet edhe mëtutje jugosllav)ata kanë organizuar aksionin e armëve,duke i rrahur e maltretuar shqiptarët,të cilët detyrohen të shpërngulen për në Turqi dhe kështu problemi i Kosmetit zgjidhet përfundimisht...!!! 

-FAHREDIN GUNGA,para të njejtit udbash hetues ,më 21 janar 1959,ndër të tjera deklaron:...Më kujtohet se diku në pranverën e vitit 1958 kam qenë në shoqëri me Demaçin dhe me shokët e tjerë si:Din Mehmeti,Ali Aliu,Hysni Hoxha,Zekeria Cana, dhe disa të tjerë,të gjithë studentë në Beograd.Jemi takuar në hotelNova Jugosllavianë Prishtinëdhe kemi qenë të ulur në separe të këtij hoteli.Me këtë rast Demaçi na ka folur se si në projekt të ligjit të ri për shkollat parashihet heqja e gjuhëve të pakicave në shkollat emesme.Në lidhje me këtë Demaçi ka qenë i revoltuar dhe ka thënë se ky ligj më së shumti i godet shqiptarët në Kosmet,se ky është kulminacioni i të padrejtave që po u bëhen shqiptarëve nga ana e pushtetit dhe se kjo është një masë që po merret posaçërisht ndaj shqiptarëve dhe se po bëhet me paramendim nga pushteti aktual.Kur kemi dal nga hoteli jemi nisur bashkë në drejtim të Gërmisë kah shkolla Normale.Gjatë rrugës Demaçi na ka thënë se ne,si intelektualë,duhet të jemi unikë,sepse me unitet mund t´i kontribuojmë popullit tonë...!!! 

(...) 

Pas ngritjes së aktakuzës PPQ nr.14/59 19.02.1959,në Gjykatën e Qarkut në Prishtinë më 17 mars 1959 u mbajt procesi gjyqësor kundër Adem Demaçit i drejtuar nga gjyqtari Dragutin Kallugjeroviq dhe gjykatësit porotë:Mehmed Kalaveshi,Riza Voca dhe Qazim Bajgora..Dhe këtij simboli të qëndresës shqiptare me këtë rastnë emër të popullitsipas nenit 117 paragrafi 1 i LP dhe sipas nenit 16,paragrafi 1 i LP,ju shqiptua denimi në kohëzgjatje prej 5 vjetësh burg të rëndë...!!! 

(Burimi-Dosja DemaçiPrishtinë 2003,faqe 54-55)

----------


## Llapi

ADEM DEMAÇI KY SIMBOL I REZISTENCËS SHQIPTARE 

Sheradin Berisha 

Nëse lufta për liri shënon shkallën më të lartë të angazhimit politik e kombëtar të individit, atëherë pa hezitim mund të thuhet se Adem Demaçi është artikulimi më i kulluar dhe më i fuqishëm i kësaj lufte. 
Adem Demaçi si njeri nga intelektualët e rinjë të viteve të 50-ta, që filloj të rezonojë aftësi të mëdha krijuese në fushën e letërsisë, duke jetuar në një realitet të hidhur e të padurueshëm, në një kohë kur populli i tij vuante të zitë e ullirit nga UDB-a rankoviqiane, nuk pranoj që ta ul qafën dhe veëtm përmes penës t'i zhvesh para popullit qëllimet e regjimit titist, por ai pati guximin që t'i kundërvehet drejtëpërsëdrejti këtij realiteti mizor. Pra, Adem Demaçi, që për të jgitha gjeneratat e ardhshme, do të bëhet simbol i lirisë e i qëndresës shqiptare, i hyri rrugës më të vështirë i vetëdijshëm se po sakrifikonte jo vetëm rininë, familjen e jetën e tij, por edhe talentin dhe dëshirën e flaktë për të shkruar. 
Fillimisht angazhimi i tij politik (Derisa punonte në "Rilindje" por edhe më herët) u përqëndrua në demaskimin dhe denoncimin (publikisht) të politikës shoviniste titisto-rankoviqiste, duke kundërshtuar kështu, shpërnguljen me dhunë të shqiptarëve në Turqi, aksionin famkeq të mbledhejs së armëve dhe të gjitha format tjera diskriminuese, që i bëheshin asokohe popullit shqiptarë. Dalja e Adem Demaçit në mbrojtje të popullit shqiptarë, në ato rrethana dhune e terrori shtetëror, bëri që UDB-a ta burgosi atë, më 19 nëntor 1958 - vetëm 16 ditë pas burgosjes së atdhetarit Metush Krasniqi. Derisa në fillim të marsit 1959 në Gjyqin e Qarkut në Gjilan, mbahej gjykimi i M.Krasniqit me bashkveprimtarët e tij, ndërkohë ëpo në të njëjtin muaj në Gjykatën e Qarkut në Prishtinë, u denua Adem demaçi, "... për shkak të kryerjes së veprës penale propagandë armiqësore, nga neni 118, al.1 e Kodit penal - me 5 vjet burg të rëndë". Adem Demaçi gjatë procesit gjyqësor hapur i thotë gjyqtarit se "pa çlirimin e të gjitha trojeve shqitpare nga Jugosllavia dhe pa bashkimin e tyre me shtetin amë (Shqipërinë), gjegjësit pa krijimin e shtetit shqiptar brenda kufijve të vet kombëtar, nuk ka paqe në Ballkan". Gjyqtari duke e kërcënuar, se këtë gjë jgatë hetuesisë nuk e ka thënë, Demaçi përgjigjet: "Këtë në hetuesi nuk e kam deklaruar, por në hetuesi mësova shumë gjëra. Në bazë të lajkave, premtimeve e torturave që m'u bënë mua, erdha në përfudnim se të gjithë shqiptarët që ndodhen në shërbim të shtetit jugosllav, në funksione të larta, janë njerëz që i kanë shitur interesat kombëtare dhe punojnë në shkatërrimin e kombit. Mua më premtuan gjithçka. Më thanë se një ditë do të bëhesha edhe ministër, vetëm e vetëm të bëja si më urdhëronte UDB-a. Ata le të bëjnë siç u thotë UDB-a, unë do të bëj si më thotë ndërgjegjja ime" . Dhe vërtet Adem Demaçi do të punojë dhe veprojë me ndërgjegje të lartë, në të ardhmen e tij të bujshme. 
Gjyqi Suprem i Serbisë, në shqyrtimin e aktgjykimit të shkallës së parë, Adem Demaçit ia vërteton dënimin në tri vjet, të cilat i vuan në ndëshkimoren e njohur të Mitrovicës së Sremit . Aty , A.Demaçi ka gjetur anëtarët e organizatave të ndryshme shqiptare, ka gjetur pjestarë të LNDSH-së, të lëvizjes së fundit kaçake, ka gjetur qindra viktima të aksionit të armëve e të aksioneve tjera represive, pra, aty ka gjetur përfaqësuesit e të gjitha përpjekjeve të qëndresës në Kosovë dhe viseve tjera etnike shqiptare. Për Adem Demaçin dhe të burgosurit tjerë shqiptarë, burgu qe një shkollë e madhe e orgnaizimit, për betejat e ardhshme më sublime. 

Vijon...

----------


## Llapi

ADEM DEMAÇI KY SIMBOL I REZISTENCËS SHQIPTARE 

Sheradin Berisha 

Nëse lufta për liri shënon shkallën më të lartë të angazhimit politik e kombëtar të individit, atëherë pa hezitim mund të thuhet se Adem Demaçi është artikulimi më i kulluar dhe më i fuqishëm i kësaj lufte. 
Adem Demaçi si njeri nga intelektualët e rinjë të viteve të 50-ta, që filloj të rezonojë aftësi të mëdha krijuese në fushën e letërsisë, duke jetuar në një realitet të hidhur e të padurueshëm, në një kohë kur populli i tij vuante të zitë e ullirit nga UDB-a rankoviqiane, nuk pranoj që ta ul qafën dhe veëtm përmes penës t'i zhvesh para popullit qëllimet e regjimit titist, por ai pati guximin që t'i kundërvehet drejtëpërsëdrejti këtij realiteti mizor. Pra, Adem Demaçi, që për të jgitha gjeneratat e ardhshme, do të bëhet simbol i lirisë e i qëndresës shqiptare, i hyri rrugës më të vështirë i vetëdijshëm se po sakrifikonte jo vetëm rininë, familjen e jetën e tij, por edhe talentin dhe dëshirën e flaktë për të shkruar. 
Fillimisht angazhimi i tij politik (Derisa punonte në "Rilindje" por edhe më herët) u përqëndrua në demaskimin dhe denoncimin (publikisht) të politikës shoviniste titisto-rankoviqiste, duke kundërshtuar kështu, shpërnguljen me dhunë të shqiptarëve në Turqi, aksionin famkeq të mbledhejs së armëve dhe të gjitha format tjera diskriminuese, që i bëheshin asokohe popullit shqiptarë. Dalja e Adem Demaçit në mbrojtje të popullit shqiptarë, në ato rrethana dhune e terrori shtetëror, bëri që UDB-a ta burgosi atë, më 19 nëntor 1958 - vetëm 16 ditë pas burgosjes së atdhetarit Metush Krasniqi. Derisa në fillim të marsit 1959 në Gjyqin e Qarkut në Gjilan, mbahej gjykimi i M.Krasniqit me bashkveprimtarët e tij, ndërkohë ëpo në të njëjtin muaj në Gjykatën e Qarkut në Prishtinë, u denua Adem demaçi, "... për shkak të kryerjes së veprës penale propagandë armiqësore, nga neni 118, al.1 e Kodit penal - me 5 vjet burg të rëndë". Adem Demaçi gjatë procesit gjyqësor hapur i thotë gjyqtarit se "pa çlirimin e të gjitha trojeve shqitpare nga Jugosllavia dhe pa bashkimin e tyre me shtetin amë (Shqipërinë), gjegjësit pa krijimin e shtetit shqiptar brenda kufijve të vet kombëtar, nuk ka paqe në Ballkan". Gjyqtari duke e kërcënuar, se këtë gjë jgatë hetuesisë nuk e ka thënë, Demaçi përgjigjet: "Këtë në hetuesi nuk e kam deklaruar, por në hetuesi mësova shumë gjëra. Në bazë të lajkave, premtimeve e torturave që m'u bënë mua, erdha në përfudnim se të gjithë shqiptarët që ndodhen në shërbim të shtetit jugosllav, në funksione të larta, janë njerëz që i kanë shitur interesat kombëtare dhe punojnë në shkatërrimin e kombit. Mua më premtuan gjithçka. Më thanë se një ditë do të bëhesha edhe ministër, vetëm e vetëm të bëja si më urdhëronte UDB-a. Ata le të bëjnë siç u thotë UDB-a, unë do të bëj si më thotë ndërgjegjja ime" . Dhe vërtet Adem Demaçi do të punojë dhe veprojë me ndërgjegje të lartë, në të ardhmen e tij të bujshme. 
Gjyqi Suprem i Serbisë, në shqyrtimin e aktgjykimit të shkallës së parë, Adem Demaçit ia vërteton dënimin në tri vjet, të cilat i vuan në ndëshkimoren e njohur të Mitrovicës së Sremit . Aty , A.Demaçi ka gjetur anëtarët e organizatave të ndryshme shqiptare, ka gjetur pjestarë të LNDSH-së, të lëvizjes së fundit kaçake, ka gjetur qindra viktima të aksionit të armëve e të aksioneve tjera represive, pra, aty ka gjetur përfaqësuesit e të gjitha përpjekjeve të qëndresës në Kosovë dhe viseve tjera etnike shqiptare. Për Adem Demaçin dhe të burgosurit tjerë shqiptarë, burgu qe një shkollë e madhe e orgnaizimit, për betejat e ardhshme më sublime. 

Vijon...

----------


## Llapi

Në vazhdimësinë e organizimeve politike ilegale dhe të qëndresës shqiptare përgjithësisht, në fillim të viteve të 60-ta u gjendën tre intelektualë të asaj kohe: Kadri Halimi, Ali Aliu-Kelmendi dhe Ramadan Hoxha, të cilët në vitin 1952 dhe 1954 veç kishin përjetuar vuajtjet në Goli Otok dhe në kazamatet tjera jugosllave. Këta tre atdhetarë duke e ndjerë në shpirt përditshmërinë e vuajtjeve që i bëheshin shqitparëve jashtë kufijve të Shqipërisë londineze, nuk deshën të rrinë duarkryq, kështuqë në maj të vitit 1960, pas një serë takimesh vendosën ta themelopjnë një organizatë ilegale, tëc ilën pas shtrirjes në terren, përkohësisht (deri në mbajtjen e Konferencës së Përgjithshfme) e quajtën - "Komiteti Revolucionar për Bashkimin e Tojeve Shqiptare në Jugosllavi - me Shqipërinë" (KRBTSHJSH) . 

Kjo organizatë, për shkak të konspiracionit, nuk kishte ndonjë statut apo program të shkruar, por qëllimi fundamental i saj ishte "çlirimi dhe bashkimi kombëtar-bashkimi i trojeve shqiptare, në radhë të parë i Kosovës, pastaj i Maqedonisë Perëndimore, i Kosovës Lindore (Preshevë, Medvegjë e Bujanovc) dhe i viseve shqiptare në Mal të Zi, me shtetin amë - Shqipërinë", aspiratë kjo shekullore e popullit shqiptar, që nga Lidhja Shqiptare e Prizrenit e këndej. 

Kadri Halimi, Ali Aliu-Kelmendi dhe Ramadan Hoxha, të cilët fillimisht e përbënin bërthamën e Komitetit drejtues të kësaj organizate, duke i rënë kryq e tërthor pothuajse të gjitha qyteteve dhe vendbanimeve tjera shqiptare, kontaktuan dhe biseduan me shumë intelektualë të asaj kohe, fshatarë, punëtorë, klerikë, nënpunës, pjesëmarrës të Konferencës së Bujanit dhe ata që kishin marrëpjesë në mbledhjen e Prizrenit (më 1945) ku u shkelën vendimet e Bujanit si dhe me të gjithë ata që nuk pajtoheshin me gjendjen e rëndë të shqiptarëve nën regjimin e Tito-Rankoviqit dhe ishin për shkëputje nga Serbia (Jugosllavia) dhe për bashkim me Shqipërinë. Ky Komitet Drejtues (i përkohshëm) gjatë punës në terren caktoj edhe drejtuesit e rretheve, si: për rrethin e Vushtrrisë u caktua - Zenel hajrizi; për rethin e Prishtinës - Hasan Dumani; për Ferizaj - Beqë Heta, për Mitrovicë - Ramadan Rexha, për Gjilan - sheh Tefik Mustafa e Enver Tali, për anën e preshevës - Mulla Nuredin Xhemajlin (i quajtur Hoxhë maxherra) për rrethin e Gjakovës - Jusuf Zherka, për Suharek-Muahmed Veseli-Reçani, për Shkup-Amir Gashi dhe Kurtesh agushi, për Kumanovë-Naip Orizarja... Në këtë organizatë u përfshi edhe patriotja Hyrije Hana (motra e Xheladin Hanes - vërejtja jonë) . 

Grupe dhe punkte (dhejtëshe, treshe, dyshe dhe individë) u formuan në qytetet: Prishtinë, Mitrovicë, Ferizaj, Gjilan, Preshevë, Vushtrri, Suharekë, Kaçanik, Pejë, Prizren, Gjakovë, Viti, Kumanovë, Shkup... punkte u formuan në fshatrat e Podujevës: Gllavnik; në fshatrat e Vushtrrisë e të Artakollit: Zhilivodë, Sibov, Strofc, Nevolan, Bivolak, Beçuk dhe Shipitull; në fshatin Baincë të Drenicës; në fshtrat e Suharekës: Reçan e Budakovë; në fshtarat e Shtimjes e të Lipjanit, Marevc, Tern, Petrovë,; në fshtrat e Gjilanit, Vitisë et ë Kamenicës: Cernicë, Pozharan, Sllatinë e Epërme, Lladovë, Sllakovc e Dajkovc; në fshtrat e Prishitnës e të Fushë Kosovës: Progovc, Miradi e Poshtme, Miradi e Epërme, Hade, Henc; në fshtrat e Ferizajit: Varosh, Papaz e Slivovë; në fshatrat e Preshevës e të Karadakut: Hohovicë, Korroticë Ilinc, MIratoc, Geraj, Maxherë, Gare, Depcë, Sefer, Golmidol e Gospoincë; në fshtrat e Kumanovës: Sopot e Çerkez... 

Grupet e punktet e formuara,d isa prej tyre mbanin emra të vendeve e të dëshmorëvëe, si: njeri nga grupet në rrethin e Vushtrrisë mbante emrin "Qyqyvica", një tjetër "Rifat Berisha". Një grup në fshatin Varosh të Ferizajit, kishte marrë emrin "Isa Boletini", një tjetër "Idriz Seferi" etj. Në disa qendra komunale u formuan edhe Komitetet Komunale të organizatës, si në Gjilan, Vushtrri, Preshevë... Në Prishtinë këtë organizatë e përbënin: Ali Aliu, Kadri Halimi, Hyrije Hana, RAmadan Hoxha, Zeqir hajrizi, Hasan Dumani, Mafak Ahmeti etj. 
Sipas evidencës të mbajtur asokohe, numri i anëtarëve të përfshirë në këtë organizatë sillej rreth 200 veta, ndonëse për shkak të rrethanave të organizimit ilegal, ky numër mund të jetë edhe më i madh. 
Kjo organizatë, ndër më të mëdhat - të formuara pas luftës përveç aktivitetit propagandistik, në dhjetor 1960 shtrojë edhe mundësinë e përgaditjes në planin ushtarak. Për këtë çështje u shtruan dy mundësi. Kryengritja e armatosur e paanehur (befasishme) nët ëg jitha rajohnet apo rrethet, ose luftë guerile - duke formuar çeta sulmuese, të cilat do të kryenin aksione të armatosura kundër objekteve ushtarake (depove të armëve dhe të municionit) dhe stacioneve të policisë. 
Drejtuesit e organizatës u pajtuan që aksioni i parë i armatosur, të kryhet në Kosovën Lindore (Bujanovc) që administrativisht i përket Serbisë, për t'i treguar Beogradit se këtu është kufiri me Serbinë. Me rastine gjykimit në aktakuzë është thënë, se "... kjo organizatë kishte nëplanë që me rastin e kryengritjes të bllokohen Gryka e Kaçanikut dhe Lugina e Ibrit si dhe rrugët afruese drejt Podujevës dhe Pejës, të minohen urat në berzin kufitar dhe të mobilizohet i tërë populli" . Për të gjitha këto veprime, organizata llogariste edhe në ndihmën nga Shqipëria. 

Ky plan i aksioneve të armatosura nuk u realizua, për shkak se në janar 1961, pjestarë të kësaj organizate u zbuluan dhe u arrestuan nga UDB-a. Arrestimet e pjesëtarëve të kësaj organizate filluan më 25 janar 1961 në Gjilan, në Preshevë, në Ferizaj, në Prishtinë e në Shkup. Për t'iu shmangur arrestimeve dy drejtues të organizatës: Ali Aliu dhe Ramadan Hoxha për mës humë se dy muaj kaluan në ilegalitet, duke u strehuar në baza të shumta në fshatrat e Lipjanit, Shtimjes, Suharekës, Gjilanit, të Preshevës e të Karadakut dhe së fundi për të kaluar në Shqipëri.* 
Mirëpo në fillim të prillit 1961 në rrethana tradhtie, Aliu dhe Ramadani arrestohen në fshtain Maxherë të Karadakut dhe më 2 prill sillen në Burgun e Prishtinës. Nga kjo organizatë UDB-a burgosi 32 anëtarë të saj dhe qindra shqiptarë të tjerë mori në pyetje dhe i keqtrajtoi brutalisht. 
Gjatë procesit hetimor udbashët përdorën metoda të ndryshme të torturimit fizik dhe psikik. U përdorë rryma elektrike (duke i lidh dy tela me rrymë për të dy veshët), vizorja-duke i rënë tëa rrestuarve thonjëve deri në alivanosje. Shkopinjtë e gomës ishin mjet i zakonshëm me të cilët vitkimën e godisnin tërë trupit, duke përfshirë kokën, duart dhe këmbët. Udbashët zbatonin edhe moslejimin e fjetjes dhe tëpushimit të domosdoshëm me ditë të tëra. Gjatë natës i arrestuari në një kënd të zyres duhej të qëndronte në këmbë me orë të tëra, ndërkohë që fyrjet, sharjet dhe cenimi i dinjitetit njerëzor të të arresutarve, ishin veçori e secilit udbash. Në kaudër të torturimit fizik udbashët e pamëshirshëm kanë përdorur edhe rrethin, me të cilin / të arrestuarit/ i shtrëngonin kokën , veprime këto që janë përdorur vetëm në kohën e inkuizicionit mesjetar. 

Pas kryerjes së hetimeve të "akuzuarit" u dënuan në gjyqet e qarkut në Prishtinë, në Gjilan dhe në Vranjë të Serbisë. Në Prishtinë, ku gjykimi u mbajt nga 14-19.IX.1961 - kryetar i trupit gjykues qe Tahir Ibrani, ndërsa prokuror Ramo Vodopiq, mysliman nga Mali i Zi. Gjykimi u mbajt, mu ato ditë kur në Beograd zhvillonte punimet Konferenca Themeluese e shteteve të painkuadruara. Në këto gjykime u dënuan: Kadri Halimi-7 vjet e t muaj burg të rëndë, Ali Aliu-Kelmendi 8 vjet, Ramadan Hoxha- 8 vjet, ndërsa prej 1-5 vjet burg të rëndë u denuan: Hasan Dumani, Zenel Hajrizi, Beqë Heta, Hyrije Hana, sheh Tefik Mustafa, Zeqir Hajrizi, Banush Ademi, Enver Tali, mulla Nuredin Xhemajli, Sadri Imeri, Nuredin Aliu, Haki Agushi, Ali Xhelili, Amir Gashi, Mafak Ahmeti, Ramiz Ahmet-Cernica (delegat i Konferencës së Prizrenit-1945, ku kundërshtoi me ngulm ripushtimin e Kosovës nga Serbia-vërejtja jonë), Ilmi Ferizi, Favzi Aliu, Selman Hasani, Ramadan Rexha (ish i burgosur-vërejtja jonë), Tefik Haxhiu, Jahi Ajeti, Hetem Ajdini, Asllan Marevci, Jetish Depca, Miftar Mustafa, Sabri Marevci, Bajram Kokolari dhe Zahir Sakipi . 
Në fund të muajit mars 1962 të denuarit në Prishtinë u transferuan në burgun e Mitrovicës së Sremit, kurse ata që u denuan në Gjilan e Vranjë, në burgun e Nishit. K.Halimi, A.Aliu dhe R.Hoxha veprimtarinë politike nuk e ndrëprenë as në burg. Ata shkruajtën një memorandum për çështjen shqiptare nën Jugosllavi, për t'ja dërguar instancave më të larta shtetërore jugosllave. Mirëpo pasi u zbuluan nga organet e burgut, drejtori Gjorgje Miletiq i shpërndau nëpër burgje tjera. Derisa Ali Aliu mbeti në Mitrovicë të Sremit, Kadri Halimin dhe Ramadan Hoxhën i braktisën në Stara Gradishkë dhe në Zenicë . Këta dhe shumë të burgosur tjerë shqiptarë, anë e kënd burgjeve jugosllave, qëndruan stoik dhe të palëkundur në bindjet e tyre politike, për t'i çliruar tokat etnike shqiptare që lëngonin nga pushtuesit sllavë. 

Vijon...

----------

